#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-26
<makushimu>  /msg nickserv register t4m4d4 makushimu@ya.ru
<gua> uhoh
<makushimu> Hah
<makushimu> Yeah
<makushimu> :(
<makushimu> Embarrassing :)
<makushimu> I was trying to use irc from colloqui (sp?) seems it's not as flexible as, say, xchat
<bkerensa> ;p
<makushimu> Was a throwaway password though, so I don't mind.
<makushimu> Live and learn :)
<pleia2> meeting time, we'll give folks a few minutes to show up :)
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<philipballew> 0/
 * MarkDude likes how the wording was used on agenda items within 24 hours was used. Very common sense.
<MarkDude> Good stuff :)
<pleia2> yeah, sorry for not adding things in time this week
<philipballew> I dont check it till i get the email anyway myself
<pleia2> it's all known upcoming stuff though, so I didn't think it would be a big deal
<MarkDude> Well the wording is perfect. last minute items with no debate, no issue,
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11September25
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Release plans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricRelease
<MarkDude> Use of word collaborate makes it clear WHY. Better than any suggestion I could have made
<pleia2> so far there aren't any plans for the Oneiric release
<philipballew> sd might have a party
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of town for the actual week of the release
<philipballew> so so cal should have something
<pleia2> (actually giving a presentation about it in Philly, and probably going to their release party ;))
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck: ping
<pleia2> philipballew: cool :)
<pleia2> I'll drop a mail to the list reminding people it's coming up soon
<philipballew> pleia2, about how long after do cd's come?
<pleia2> philipballew: usually about 2 weeks
<philipballew> right.
<pleia2> then I ship them everywhere, which takes a day or two
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, should have them and I can meet him at the uh or whatever
<pleia2> so I'll send a bunch down to you or DarkwingDuck probably the day after the shipment gets in
<pleia2> sounds good :)
<philipballew> he's gonna go to uds. will they show up before that?
<pleia2> yeah, I think so
<pleia2> we'll see how timing works out and go from there
<pleia2> any other comments about the release for now?
<DarkwingDuck> Hi, I'm here.
<pleia2> our next meeting is on the 9th,the release is on the 13th
<DarkwingDuck> Got caught up in my Colts game.
<pleia2> welcome DarkwingDuck
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Team Leadership Elections
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: were you going to handle this?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I have zero notes. I'm on mobile right now.
<bkerensa> pleia2: :) CA could always come visit their Northern Neighbor... We should have a keg, soft drinks and gourmet pizza again (fingers crossed)
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> However, I get my working laptop tomorrow so, I will be sending an email about it very very very soon.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: can you put out a call for nominees this week?
<pleia2> ok, great
<pleia2> we need to get this rolling ASAP
<DarkwingDuck> aye, It will happen BEFORE wednesday
<pleia2> as a review, we have a team leadership document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
 * MarkDude nominates nhaines 
<jdeslip> Yep. It has been a fun year for me. But, I'm not going to run for reelection :)
<pleia2> elections are yearly, and we elect three people from around the state to co-lead
<pleia2> it's that time of year :)
<rww> o/
<pleia2> MarkDude: nominating people is fine, but please confirm they are willing to stand for leadership before formally submitting their name
<MarkDude> fair enough, makes sense
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be sending an email laying out the procedure.
<rww> (as in hi, not as in volunteering)
<pleia2> rww: haha
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Almost got ya
<jdeslip> rww: too bad
<MarkDude> He would make a great leader, I hope others encourage him also
<philipballew> pleia2, the job pays lots right?
<philipballew> haha
<pleia2> philipballew: hah
<pleia2> thanks for working on this DarkwingDuck :)
<pleia2> that's all we have for the agenda
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements, etc
<MarkDude> it pays with a warm fuzzy from the feeling of helping ;)
<rww> That's what that is? I thought it was indigestion.
<DarkwingDuck> Libertopia is getting rough... I'm having a hard time witht he funds... Being unemployed sux
<DarkwingDuck> But, I've been talking to a couple places for sponsorship.
<philipballew> would canonical help?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: maybe another note to the list asking for help?
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: I was going to.
<pleia2> philipballew: they sent a conference pack, they don't give financial funding for booths beyond that
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: I'm not sure... I can ask.
<pleia2> philipballew: care to share your blog post about the last SD ubuntu hour?
<philipballew> i sent in a request to omgubuntu 4 times to give us an article but no word yet
<philipballew> yeah. let me post it right here
<philipballew> 1 min
<pleia2> they did an article
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: They did do it.
<philipballew> hum. you got a link?
<DarkwingDuck> Its in a ping back on my blog.
<philipballew> https://philipballew.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/ubuntu-hour-success-can-we-do-it-again/
<pleia2> hooray san diego
<DarkwingDuck> It was awesome. 2 brand new people off the street!
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> and that guy matt signed up on the email list
<pleia2> ok, I think we pretty much covered everything
<pleia2> anything else before we wrap up?
<pleia2> ok, I'll email the list reminding about the release, DarkwingDuck will email about leadership and Libertopia help
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<DarkwingDuck> Thank yee kindly
 * pleia2 > dinner
<philipballew> sees the article now, i remember seeing it
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, what does the 400 cover?
<philipballew> the owner of the cafe is having us pay that?
<DarkwingDuck> Booth and mass printing.
<DarkwingDuck> I think 300 was the cost of the libertopia booth.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to call Jesse (Owner of the cafe) and see if they want to sponsor us.
<philipballew> he's the guy putting it on right?
<DarkwingDuck> No.
<DarkwingDuck> He is just involved.
<philipballew> hum, I made him really like me last time I was there when I told him i was a libertarian.
<philipballew> there are companies around who use linux in sd
<philipballew> Quallcomm is one
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah!
<DarkwingDuck> I'll call Kevin tomorrow
<philipballew> kevin said they run Ubuntu at their place in their open sorurce division
<philipballew> I need to call them. i was gonna see if i can interview a manager there who does tech stuff
<DarkwingDuck> sweet. If kevin could full that off...
<philipballew> i think kevin got a new number
<philipballew> well he texted me last week from one that i didnt have
<DarkwingDuck> brb
<philipballew> ight
 * MarkDude is happy anytime a football game gets to 4th quarter and there is less than 7 points apart in socre
<MarkDude> score. rww, I am talking about handegg, just to avoid confusion ;)
<rww> people watch that?
<gua> handegg besportevarr
<gua> oh dang i just missed the meeting
<gua> also dang how time flies. it's like we just did the last one
<rww> 'sokay, we didn't talk about much
<bkerensa> pleia2: There is no ability to add images on Ubuntu US blog?
<pleia2> bkerensa: not at the moment, just email an image to me and I'll upload it somewhere on the server
 * pleia2 sees note in post :)
<pleia2> the v6 internet is broken, I can't ping your server from the ubuntu-us.org server (I can ping you from elsewhere, and I can ping other places fine)
<rww> which server?
<rww> ps, why doesn't ubuntu-us.org have AAAA records? it's a linode isn't it :(
<pleia2> the quad a from benjaminkerensa.com
<pleia2> because canonical is difficult
<pleia2> I should nudge them again about quad as
<rww> I think that cloudflare thing he's using is just breaking it
<pleia2> probably
<pleia2> I can ping it fine from my personal linode, just not the ubuntu-us linode
<rww> i get one ping6 through and then it dies on my persona linode (which is IPv6ing)
<pleia2> --- 2400:cb00:2048:1::adf5:3c76 ping statistics ---
<pleia2> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9001ms
<pleia2> ^^ from my linode
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> no big, I just wgetted the file I needed via v4 ;)
 * crashsystems hugs proxmox
<gua> if had some texmex i would so hug it
<rww> pleia2: might have a SF person dropping by asking for an Ubuntu CD shortly, from #ubuntu
<rww> or anyone else, I forget who's in SF here
<bkerensa> pleia2: My ipv6 is down?
<pleia2> rww: we're out of pressed CDs (end of cycle and all)
<bkerensa> rww: Mmm I cant talk about Cloudflare or IPv6
<bkerensa> ;)
<rww> pleia2: burned should be fine
<bkerensa> for certain reasons
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Call it a unwritten NDA ;)
<pleia2> there should be some CDs at noisebridge
<pleia2> I'm not having an SF ubuntu hour in october (I'll be traveling too much)
<rww> they're being distracted in #ubuntu anyway by the look of it. oh well.
<pleia2> :
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://ipv6-test.com/validate.php <--- says my site is accepting ipv6 traffic across the board
<bkerensa> :D
<grendal-prime> oi
<grendal-prime> rww sent me
<jroysdon> grendal-prime, what do you need?
<grendal-prime> i have a brother...(not figuriative..actual genetic brother....)  I need to get him a ubuntu disk
<grendal-prime> he is in san francisco
<pleia2> bkerensa: see above, it's accepting from some locations and not others, very odd behavior
<jroysdon> Got a postal address?  I can drop one in the mail to him tomorrow.  He'll get it by Wednesday (I'm 90 minutes east of SF)
<pleia2> ubuntu-us.org couldn't get to it
<jroysdon> Although I think there is a local place in SF he could easy get it from
<grendal-prime> wow
<grendal-prime> this is amazing..
<grendal-prime> ok..ummm i have his address...hold on ill call him
<pleia2> if you're not comfortable giving out a postal address, I live in SF and could probably meet up somewhere to give him one
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah.... I cannot say why (even though I know why) due to a promise not to talk about something :P
<pleia2> ah, there you go
<jroysdon> Yeah, pleia2 can prawlly get it there faster than me, but I'm fine as a backup
<pleia2> bkerensa: doesn't bother me, I was just letting you know :)
<grendal-prime> pleia2,  the only thing that would be more amazing was if you were a smoking hot female.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Which Linode DC is US in?
<bkerensa> WOW
<grendal-prime> but im not going to go there
<bkerensa> =o
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> not smoking hot, sorry
<grendal-prime> hmmm...are you sure?
<grendal-prime> are you just being modest?
<jroysdon> hah, if you are female, you are hot to 99% of the guys here ;-p
<pleia2> please don't go further down this path
<rww> moving on...
<jroysdon> Ok, moving on
<grendal-prime> ok folkes...thank you for dealing with my banter
<jroysdon> So, library or some public place for him to meet up could probably get him a CD in a day or two from pleia2, or if you want to get me a postal address I'll send it from work tomorrow AM and it'll be there by Wed.
<grendal-prime> seriously though he has been deling with a virus for over a week..can kill it..i told him.."look just install this..i will fix it all from remote...just do it" ...but the install he gets (through public wifi) is questionable and does not work.
<grendal-prime> so if i can get  a verified disk to him at least i know that part is sain
<grendal-prime> and i got to tell you ...if someone can physically drop him off a disk...and say..."this is with love from your brother" dude...hhaahah that would be great..
<grendal-prime> and a major score for our cause.
<grendal-prime> and ...i would say... i would return the favor to anyone who helps out for my region.
<grendal-prime> hello?
<pleia2> grendal-prime: you're welcome to put me in touch: lyz@ubuntu.com I live in the financial district
<jroysdon> Just snagging some dinner
<jroysdon> I can't drive there, work and all, but gladly postal mail it.  Here's my postal info just to prove I'm not a freak or anything: http://roysdon.net/
<grendal-prime> pleia2,  right on man ill get his address... brb
<pleia2> still not a man :)
<gua> right on unit of humankind*
<pleia2> hehe
<grendal-prime> ok...thats ok...and..brobably a plus...i may have wine ..waiting for you
<gua> it is *so* cookies and milk time
<gua> brb
<jroysdon> lol, no junk food for me. Bad influence
<gua> welll. they're 'digestives'. some britishy thing my mom saw at a store and wanted me to try. so they're at least marketed to be healthier than cookies.
<gua> anyway they taste good :D
<jroysdon> haha, yeah, uh huh.  Chocolate is good for my digestion too ;-)
<gua> yess :)
<rww> digestives <3
<pleia2> gua: I had those for the first time when I was staying in dublin, they're yummy :)
<pleia2> found them here in SF at a british grocery
<rww> they make them with chocolate on one side, it is amazing
<rww> i could eat them forever
<pleia2> hehe
<gua> yeah i'm having ones like that
<rww> (I'm English, I could probably continue on this topic for a good hour)
<bkerensa> Have any of you ever had Oregon Chai?
 * bkerensa is addicted to the stuff
<jroysdon> Unless you are going to drive some of those cookies to each of us right now and share, it's not very nice ;-p
 * philipballew is hungry now...
<philipballew> bkerensa, you like dutch bros?
<bkerensa> Mmm yes
<bkerensa> not for coffee
<bkerensa> I like their smoothies :D
 * bkerensa rarely drinks coffee
<philipballew> I like them to. theu have them in nor cal where I am from
<philipballew> bkerensa, its  more a dessert place imo
<bkerensa> Nor Cal?
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is from Nor Cal :P
<bkerensa> Born in Sac... Went to HS in Del Norte County... Lived in SF, Mendo all over really :)
<philipballew> ever herd of Auburn?
<philipballew> haha
<philipballew> its by roseville
<bkerensa> Yeah
 * philipballew actually has something slightly in common with someone here!
 * bkerensa has been to nearly every area in California except San Diego
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> There is a cloor waiting for you if your ever here
<bkerensa> Roseville Toyota commercials still plague my mind :P
<philipballew> *floor
<philipballew> yeah, my friend works there...
<philipballew> the roseville auto mall
<jroysdon> heh, glad to not watch regular TV and have to deal with commercials anymore, but I remember the Sacramento car commercials
<bkerensa> Next time I go to CA I will likely hit up SF.... They have amazing Mexican food and Vietnamese Sandwiches
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Maybe also spend a week on the river near Redwoods National Park :D
<philipballew> I only watch hulu lately
<philipballew> it seems noce
<philipballew> *nice
<philipballew> bkerensa, If I go to OR. where's good places to go
<bkerensa> Hmm depends what you like?
<bkerensa> If you like nature then I suggest checking out the Oregon Caves or Multnomah Falls
<philipballew> im more into people of stuff the nature
<bkerensa> Also Crater Lake
<bkerensa> Well Euegene has a pretty hipster scene and so does Portland although I rarely go out unless I have to :P
<philipballew> I went to a giant waterfall ontsede portland once
<philipballew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg
<philipballew> not sure what its called, but it was nice
<philipballew> someone called me a hipster last week
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Portlandia
<bkerensa> :P that show gives Portland a bad name kinda idk
<bkerensa> "{
<bkerensa> Portland is like a Mash of SF/Berkeley and a dash of LA
<bkerensa> with bad politics to bootj
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> its a pretty liberal area
<philipballew> in comparison with the country
<bkerensa> Well as someone who lived in SF and other liberal places I think Portland often is confused as to what it is
<bkerensa> On some issues they are super liberal and others not so much
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3nMnr8ZirI <--- This is why I dont like going downtown much... Bike riders can be like that
<philipballew> Im doing critical mass this friday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> imho Bicyclists get special privileges
<bkerensa> in Portland atleast
<philipballew> because they want more people to ride them?
<jroysdon> lol at the vid
<philipballew> i own a road bike
<philipballew> i rode fixed sometimes, but there hard
<bkerensa> there was a guy a month or two back who got hit on the sidwalk by a guy on a bike and injured bad and he called the police and they only sent paramedics because the city has a policy of not sending police if it doesnt involve a car
<jroysdon> I bike/bus every day
 * bkerensa rides bus
<philipballew> jroysdon, what kinda bike you ride
<jroysdon> But I'm polite, but don't generally trust any stinking cars
<bkerensa> nothing against clean or effiecient transportation... Just think the bicyclists up here have become elitist and the city puts them before everything else
<jroysdon> Gary Fisher that a friend gave me when he upgraded
<jroysdon> I think bicyclists who don't follow the rules of the road should get ticketed just like autos
<bkerensa> ie: City of Portland is spending a few hundred million on buying bikes to lend to the public instead of building sidewalks that it has promised for over a decade
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> nice! what kinda bike
 * philipballew I try to be nice when I ride
<bkerensa> Portland has more miles of unpaved roads and roads without sidewalks or crosswalks then like any other city in the U.S.
<bkerensa> its insane
<bkerensa> :D
<jroysdon> philipballew, hah, shows what I know, I don't even know the model off the top of my head, I just ride it ;-)
<philipballew> haha, I just fixed mine.
<bkerensa> there are streets that neighbors close off entirely to traffic because the potholes are the size of ponds and literally turn into ponds in the winter
<jroysdon> I have a nice bike trail too if I want to skip the bus: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=215306314177140659342.0004a45fe48b07ced16c2
<philipballew> re aligned the de-railer
<bkerensa> This is what Portland roads are like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w7cV76gMvY
<bkerensa> You know things have gone bad when a entire street is renamed Lake Carlton because the pothole turned into a lake :P
<jroysdon> man, that's worse than most alleys here
<jroysdon> why don't you make your elected officials deal with it?
<bkerensa> they wont
<bkerensa> they wanna build special bridges for bikes only that play music! <-- no joke and spend hundreds of millions on bike projects
<jroysdon> well, we do both
<jroysdon> $5M to put in a special bike bridge here.  I'm not happy about the cost, but glad to have the bridge
<bkerensa> Yeah well Metro/Portland is building a bridge literally to nowhere and they are spending a extra couple million just to make it so the bridge plays Simon and Garfunkel music when bikes go across it
<jroysdon> hah
<jroysdon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Friends-of-the-Virginia-Corridor-Trailway/189870664359349#!/photo.php?fbid=244437085569373&set=pu.189870664359349&type=1&theater
<jroysdon> wow - http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/member/2011,2491/Ruari-Hallam-Wharncliffe,26714/dphilpott,8551?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=addthis#.ToAViDdA8HI.facebook
<gua> btw topic still has old meeting info
<MarkDude> Portland is like the show Portlandia
 * MarkDude has mustache classified as partially ironic at least- it is a bit disconcerting to hear the word hipster applied to oneself 
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa is anti-hipster
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I found out how much a open bar tech party costs
<bkerensa> The open bar alone costs roughly $10k
<MarkDude> 2000+?
<bkerensa> thats apparently how much it cost for the PuppetConf Ground Kontrol Open Bar and they were only serving beer
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well it can if they dont have topshelf stuff
<MarkDude> Geeks drink a bit
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I also found out Ground Kontrol donates spaces to good causes ;)
<bkerensa> hint = ubuntu loco's
 * MarkDude was more anti hipster- until he realized the label applies to me- at least in a few minds. Not enough reason to shave the stache tho
<MarkDude> Ground kontrol is great
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I thought of you as Regal
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Indeed nothing better than getting tipsy and playing Pac Man
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Or maybe the dude with the funny stache in Village people?
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> How about getting hammered and pinball?
<bkerensa> Oh MarkDude epic addition to the GK party... So me and a Ubuntu Oregon guy were arriving and there was some huge fight on the next street over lots of cops and as we walked to Ground Kontrol this guy decided he wanted to undress and walk up to the police
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa muttered about how bad the economy is :P
<bkerensa> I assume he needed a bed and some food
<MarkDude> Well did the cops beat him?
<bkerensa> no
<MarkDude> or pretend they did not see him
<bkerensa> he walked up and they kinda were like wth
<grantbow> lol
<bkerensa> and told him to lay on the ground
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> they gloved up and cuffed him and wrapped him like a tortilla in a blanket and put him in the car
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Surprised they didnt tase him
<jroysdon> heh, so long as he didn't resist, no need
<bkerensa> He approached them from behind
<bkerensa> :D
<jroysdon> clearly he was on something though
<bkerensa> kinda popped up on them when they were questioning some people from a fight
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jroysdon: Or he needed a bed and food? Oregon is not like California.... Not much care for homeless people
<bkerensa> No City Funded Shelters like in San Francisco
<jroysdon> perhaps California needs more of a hardline stance though
<bkerensa> Maybe
<jroysdon> give them a bed, make them work for an hour to get food, then work for 4 more hours for lunch, 4 more hours for dinner, etc.
<bkerensa> Most of the homeless that used to hangout in SF migrated to Portland though
<bkerensa> They come here because panhandling laws and other things are less restrictive
<jroysdon> of course, you can't dare make someone work for food
<jroysdon> ah
<bkerensa> President Obama will be in Mountain View tomorrow apparently
<MarkDude> Well Eugene does not let folks panhandle at all
<MarkDude> like banned
<MarkDude> Like free speech os asking for money
<bkerensa> odd
<jroysdon> it's not allowed here, but we don't have enough police to enforce it
<bkerensa> Oregon is a weird mix of law and beliefs
<bkerensa> apparently if you bite someones ear off that is not assault with a deadly weapon although in most states it is
<bkerensa> You can also do the assist suicide thing up here
<MarkDude> Rather popular. There are waaaaaay too many stripclubs up there- sorta gross
<bkerensa> Portland has the most strip clubs per capita of any city in the U.S.
<bkerensa> and yeah its bad
<jroysdon> are the all over, or on the fringes?  We have one here, but it's like 5 miles out of town
<MarkDude> nhaines: let me know if you dont want to run for Cali leadership. I plan on formally nominating you
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> happy monday everyone!
<raevol> nrrrggggg
<philipballew> 75 degrees today
<philipballew> its nice here, but i prefer dynamic weather
<bkerensa> Looks like the DOD wants to compete with Ubuntu :P
<bkerensa> http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm
<bkerensa> new linux distro
<jyo> It's been out for a while now. DistroWatch review from July: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20110704
<Corey> Helo.
<pleia2> hello
<jyo> Hi
<Corey> Don't mind me, I'm hunting rww down. :-)
 * rww runs
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I am on the edge of my seat for the OMG I GOT IT tweet :)
<gua> pleia2: btw topic still has old meeting info
<gua> i dunno if that's on purpose or not
<pleia2> it's on the todo list for all post-meeting tasks, I haven't gotten around to post-meeting tasks yet, sorry
<gua> ah, that's ok. j/w
<rww> heh. first channel I've seen where UbuntuIRCCouncil is on the access list and staff isn't
<pleia2> that's because there have been 40 revisions to "what channels are supposed to have" :)
<pleia2> I never know!
<rww> lol
<pleia2> staff have super powers anyway
<rww> only five actually, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<pleia2> I have been known to exaggerate
<bkerensa> Mysql.com got hacked
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> oracle open world is next week, </3
<gua> just yesterday i was trying to find out what the libreoffice was to mysql's openoffice, and i'm pretty sure mariadb but i really don't know how active it is compared to mysql
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 9th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> gua: I think MariaDB too, but I think the situation's less clear-cut or something than it is for LibreOffice.
<pleia2> yeah, since mariadb and mysql were always owned by a company
<pleia2> not so simple
<gua> yeah hm. with this opencore announcement stuff around mysql it got me to look into this.
<pleia2> then again, there are paid versions of mysql
<pleia2> the version everyone uses the the "community edition" and there have always been non-mariadb paid versions above that
<gua> i guess i'll wait to see what newer basic/beginner guides for setting up a LAMP server say
<rww> I'll just continue using whatever Ubuntu and Debian use. If it's in main, then shrug.
<gua> i guess people could still use mysql for a while if the community version is usable enough or mariadb isn't nice enough to switch
<pleia2> rww: same
<gua> rww: i thought that too, but what if they have *both*
<rww> gua: tasksel on Debian and Ubuntu has tasks for SQL database. Presumably they won't install two.
<gua> ah, i didn't know there was a task like that. that's good to know.
<gua> the tasksel displayed during the install sure leaves out a lot
<rww> or maybe Ubuntu just has LAMP or something. I dunno.
<rww> but the same applies
<nhaines> The install has LAMP, but tasksel has a billion.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-27
 * bkerensa pokes jono
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> he does talk on IRC!
<bkerensa> hi jono :)
<rww> or you're hallucinating
<bkerensa> rww: lol
<bkerensa> rww: Probably a little of it all
<jono> lol
 * jono working still
<jono> :-/
<bkerensa> jono: Your Jef Spaleta friend posted a interesting comment on MarkS's blog
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> bkerensa, I am sure he did :-)
<bkerensa> jono: In reference to Ubuntu Oregon even :P
<bkerensa> odd guy
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> Jef moves in mysterious ways :-)
<bkerensa> jono: Had fun hanging with some of your canonical mates at PuppetConf :) Marc Cluet was there
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<bkerensa> ttyl :) trying to setup OpenBox :P
<rww> as in the window manager?
<bkerensa> yeah :) gotta see if I can get a FreekBox running Ubuntu Base with OpenBox setup nicely
<bkerensa> that way maybe FreeGeek doesnt abandon Ubuntu as their shipping distro
<rww> ah. I think I remember MarkDude mentioning something about that
<jono> alright bed for me
<jono> night all!
<bkerensa> Yeah... FreeGeek is like Partimus kinda... But FreeGeek has spinoffs nationwide and distributes free Ubuntu boxes all over
<bkerensa> gnight!
<rww> jono runs off before he has to use diplomacy again
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> that or he is just tired
<bkerensa> :D he is a pretty busy guy :P
<rww> so, what's the answer to jef's question O:)
<rww> oh, marks answers further down
 * rww carries on reading
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> rww: Sadly Jef did not even attend PuppetConf
<bkerensa> So it was Remote Trolling
<bkerensa> :)
<grantbow> surprise, surprise, Jef is trolling?
<rww> I prefer to believe Jef is 100% sincere. It's more amusing that way.
<bkerensa> notably me and nathwill were sitting at booth and someone from Canonical quickly walked up to inform us of said trolling
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> rww: I think there are bigger Ubuntu/Canonical trolls though... In fact #ORLUG could be the den of such :P I get trolled for being involved with Ubuntu
<bkerensa> rww: Its because #ORLUG is like super sysadmins :P people who have their own distros :) and think Ubuntu is a charity gig
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> pleia2: how was Lion King?
<pleia2> nhaines: was great! :)
<pleia2> they did a very nice job
<nhaines> pleia2: after the stampede scene still makes me cry.  D:
<pleia2> me too
<pleia2> I hadn't seen the movie in years
<nhaines> I watch it every now and again.  I saw the musical when it was in San Diego.
<pleia2> I hope to make it back to vegas before it goes away there
<nhaines> I need to see Penn and Teller the next time I'm in Vegas.
<pleia2> they're great, I saw them last year, they have a new show now
<iheartubuntu> how was the quality of the movie? did they remaster or enhance it at all?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it was converted to 3D.
<nhaines> It's the original theatrical edition, not the Special Edition.
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if they cleaned up the cells?
<iheartubuntu> probably all digital now
<pleia2> thank goodness not the SE
<nhaines> No, of course not.
<pleia2> it was silly
<pleia2> zazu does not sing
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: he's pretty good in the musical.  :)
<iheartubuntu> whats in the special edition?
<iheartubuntu> i dont think ive seen that version
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: the song "The Morning Report" from the broadway musical production replaces the pouncing lesson scene.
<bkerensa> Lion King the play?
<iheartubuntu> thats preposterous!
<nhaines> Not really.  It's pretty much the same scene.
<nhaines> It's super charming in the musical, but I think the original works better in the film.
<nhaines> The DVD with the Special Edition uses seamless branching anyway.  You choose which version you want to see before you start the film.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Reactor8 might wanna show Ubuntu CA loco some love
<bkerensa> They said they are interested in giving back to their local FOSS community and are in Palo Alto
<pleia2> cool, we've got some people down in that direction
<iheartubuntu> ive emailed the mailing list in case anyone might have an extra 56k serial modem. you cant part with yours for sentimental reasons, you might have someone who has an extra one :)
<iheartubuntu> they are hard to come by
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa needs to find someone good with gimp or inkscape in the ubuntu community who wants to donate some time ;)
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<akk> hi nhaines
<bkerensa> pleia2: FreeGeek says they CD's can be anything I want them to be
<bkerensa> apparently they are gonna have a lot
<bkerensa> perhaps hundreds or thousands
<bkerensa> I told them I need 11.10's
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> well they have to test burners and they are doing hundreds of Ubuntu desktops so yeah lots of testing :D
<jyo> Do we have any pressed 11.04s to get rid of?
<pleia2> nope, we gave out the last at the solano stroll
<jyo> Nice.
<bkerensa> pleia2: If I get more than I can handle do you think CA needs some?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I will also pass some to WA
<pleia2> bkerensa: we always need CDs for SCaLE (in January)
<nhaines> I'm going to do my best to dump my last 4 or 5 natty CDs at the next Ubuntu Hour.
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> well we will see how many they send
<bkerensa> they give like 100 desktops a month away I think
<bkerensa> But I'm sure they are testing more burners then that each month
<kdub> hola
<nhaines> hola
<philipballew> hello!
 * kdub wishes he had more to say before waking up the channel :P
<philipballew> how goes work kdub ?
<kdub> about the same
<kdub> in class?
<philipballew> just got out. I am relaxing before the night of HW begins.
<kdub> i don't miss homework... :P
<akk> Homework's fun when you're only taking one or two classes you enjoy, not so much fun when you have a full schedule and have to do it.
<nhaines> akk: that's the truth!
 * akk kind of looking forward to AI and/or ML class homework ... at least prior to seeing it. :)
<philipballew> im taking 16 units this semester and its pretty easy. I still need to figure out that hw I was saying long ago kdub Probably gonna go to oracle and interview their manager there. akk thats do true, i took one class in summer and enjoyed the work
<philipballew> akk, where you gonna take those?
<akk> philipballew: The online stanford ones, e.g. ai-class.com
<akk> (the other two are linked from there, I think)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-28
<seidos> hi everybody
<seidos> well that figures that the list would bounce an email from an unregistered account
<seidos> i had to do it to find out though
<seidos> just heard about a hackathon @ UCLA this 10/27
<seidos> anyone else watching Colbert?  loving the purple tie
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_: ping
<bkerensa> pleia2: What do you use for twitter ;)
<pleia2> bitlbee and my phone
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well I run OpenBox now so I need to find a new client
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> oh, and the image posts I do via email to flickr
<bkerensa> TweetDeck is not working out so well with OpenBox
<pleia2> I run seesmic web on my 2nd desktop to view twitter and facebook
<pleia2> and g+ gets it's own browser window because it's interface automagically updates without clicky clicky (ahem, twitter!)
<nhaines> bkerensa: use gwibber?
<bkerensa> nhaines: :P not working
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa @ gmail, si?
<bkerensa> hmm?
<bkerensa> yeah gmail for personal stuffs
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> your email address
<pleia2> sending you a picture
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> nhaines: I'm giving Crunchbang a spin :) apparently OpenBox on Ubuntu does not work so well due to the release cycles
<pleia2> twitter, facebook, g+, respectively
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> try fluxbox, it actually has an active maintainer in debian
<bkerensa> crunchbang does :)
<pleia2> ah, good
<bkerensa> in fact the crunchbang guy used to have crunchbang as a ubuntu base but the release cycles were to fast for him to handle :)
<pleia2> distros that base on LTS are smart
 * bkerensa is using Crunchbang on his FreekBox for the lightweight.... Xubuntu failed me so idk :P 
<pleia2> Day changed to 28 Sep 2011 :(
<pleia2> my alarm is going off in 7 hours
<bkerensa> ooo
<bkerensa> time for bed?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> yeah, Xubuntu isn't what you want for lightweight
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well I just dont want Unity
<pleia2> bright side, it's the 28th now, so now I can say my birthday is tomorrow \o/
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and KDE is not my thing
<pleia2> but two more sleepies before birthday
<bkerensa> idk I'm being radical lately when it comes to usage :P
 * bkerensa has formatted his desktop and laptop likely 10 times in two months
<pleia2> my desktop evolution went evolution (16) > fluxbox > xfce4
<bkerensa> keep trying to find something that is not using Unity but still Debian or Ubuntu based
<pleia2> at this point I think I've used xfce4 longer than any other windowing interface thing ever
<bkerensa> pleia2: I guess I could just run LPS?
<pleia2> LPS?
<pleia2> you swim laps, not run them
<bkerensa> http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm <-- Lightweight Portable Security
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> the DOD decided to release a distro
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and made their ISO's public
<pleia2> yeah, they've been pretty outspoken about their open source documents and push lately
<pleia2> it's pretty cool
<bkerensa> maybe the gov will save money
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> instead of pouring billions into licensing
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: What is your thoughts on Xubuntu 11.10?
<bkerensa> Any major changes?
<pleia2> it uses xfce 4.8 which is muy shiny
<pleia2> (upgrade from 4.6)
<pleia2> oh wait
<pleia2> 11.10
<pleia2> no, not a huge jump from 11.04
<pleia2> switched to lightdm with the rest of ubuntu, changed some of the defaults
<bkerensa> pleia2: Why does Maverick seem more lightweight then Natty (Classic)
<pleia2> regular Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> indeed yeah
<bkerensa> I noticed Natty (Classic) seems to consume more CPU then Maverick
<pleia2> I don't know
<bkerensa> hmm
<pleia2> gnome runs all kinds of background stuff and always gets bigger, who knows
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> I am giving an Ubuntu 11.10 talk in Philly in a couple weeks because I figured "if I'm going, I might as well give a talk!" when did I become this person? I need to write a talk
<bkerensa> well ttyl sleep time :D
<pleia2> night bkerensa
<pleia2> I should do the same, I have a degraded raid array to deal with in the morning :(
<bkerensa> or perhaps my excuse is reformatting so I gotta go to bed :P
 * pleia2 wanders toward beed
<pleia2> bed too!
<pleia2> night everyone
<nhaines> pleia2: good night!
<bkerensa> nhaines: my desktop almost exploded
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> That was intense
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> something wicked happened to my CPU fan
<bkerensa> I smelled melting plastic then I heard my cpu fan and power supply fan start going super loud and fast
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: that's what you get for running GNOME3!  :P
<raevol> check out a project i am involved with: www.openmw.org
<nhaines> It is possible that this page is not suitable for visiting in a work environment.
<akk> I tend not to click on random links that show up with no more explanation than "check this out" anyway.
<akk> I figure if it's interesting enough to check out, it's interesting enough to merit a description of what it is.
<raevol> it's an open source reimplementation of the morrowind game engine
<raevol> i'm not sure why it would be nsfw, other than being game related
<raevol> thanks for the incredibly hostile response guys, love this community a lot
<pleia2> raevol: we don't know you very well and it's common for people to use IRC to spam malicious links, I didn't click it either
<pleia2> just next time tell us what it is :)
<raevol> a simple "what is this?" would do though, rather than implying i'm some kind of creep or spammer
<TheTinker> i've been alternately labeled a creep and a spammer (not here) and i don't even do that
<TheTinker> such is irc
<pleia2> one of the private servers I work on even has a kickban spam filter on the regex with "check out $link"
<raevol> every other irc channel i frequent is more welcoming and understanding than this one, maybe i just have really good luck with irc
<nhaines> raevol: I clicked on the link and my company's content filter blocked it.
<nhaines> raevol: that doesn't put me on a "list" with HR (I think) but I've worked for other companies that are absolutely fanatical about that kind of thing.
<raevol> nhaines: if your company has a content filter, you probably shouldn't be on irc, or clicking random links, even if they aren't nsfw
<nhaines> raevol: meanwhile, I don't access IRC from my company's network and when I open "random" links they're on a secured secondary computer.
<raevol> nhaines: secured, but still subject to your company's content filter?
<nhaines> Yes.  All computers connected to the network are subject to the content filter.
<raevol> e_e
<nhaines> I don't know what you think "secured" means, but in this instance it means a different system with a different OS and minimal work-related data.
<pleia2> raevol: I'm sure no one meant to be unwelcoming, I'm sorry that we've given that impression
<raevol> pleia2: no worries, sorry if i am a little touchy
<nhaines> raevol: I didn't give a warning in-channel because your link was "bad" (I have no way to know this yet), I did it because some people work for tyrants.  :)
<raevol> yea... i think common sense would dictate to not use IRC nor do any non-work related web browsing if your employer filters or tracks your web usage
<raevol> but then again, common sense is increasingly rare these days
<nhaines> My company doesn't really care what I do when I'm on break but they still don't want me playing games or streaming media at any time.
<raevol> cool
<pleia2> it really depends on the company, I don't think it's fair to put that all under "common sense" and accuse people of not having common sense if their work environment varies
<pleia2> meh, hot again today, I'm ready for summer to be over in SF now
<pleia2> (looks like it'll cool down this weekend)
<raevol> it's finally getting cloudy in san diego
<pleia2> does san diego have summer weather at the normal summer time?
<raevol> yea
<pleia2> san francisco's July-Aug is cold, Sept-Oct is hot thing still weirds me out
<raevol> san diego has summer weather most of the year
<raevol> october-march has a little bit of clouds and rain
<raevol> interspersed with more summer weather
<pleia2> I think we got rain in january, but mostly we don't have weather, it's just in the 50s all the time
<pleia2> but 80s today, and no AC in my condo :(
<pleia2> and I work from home
<akk> It's so weird how SF is as hot as SJ this summer.
<akk> (just got to 80 here)
<pleia2> last september was worse, got over 90!
<pleia2> hit 100 in the mission one day, we all thought we were going to die :)
<raevol> simple-scan has crashed every time i've tried to save this document
<raevol> and i have to rescan it every time it crashes
<raevol> about to smash my head into the wall
<raevol> wish i could find a good windows scanning utility
 * akk has pretty good luck in ubuntu with xsane-gimp
<pleia2> maybe try xsane?
<raevol> gonna try windows pciture viewer :P then i won't have to transfer it anyway
<kdub> hey greg-g, move from michigan? :P
<pleia2> yeah, we need to stop stealing people from other locos
 * kdub considers applying for membership a third time...
<kdub> pleia2, is that still done be an america's regional board?
<kdub> also, the first too times i've been rejected for being too developery
<kdub> but from reading the guidelines for 'developer membership', i don't think i should apply for that
<pleia2> kdub: if you're an ubuntu developer you want to go through the dev membership board: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard
<pleia2> ah ok, I don't remember your application for some reason
<kdub> i'm not exactly an ubuntu /developer/ though, like  MOTU
<pleia2> care to share a link to your wiki page? I can offer some suggestions if needed
<kdub> oh, it was back when the michigan team was my home team, a few years ago :)
<kdub> pleia2: thanks, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KevinDuBois
<pleia2> kdub: this app actually looks pretty good, might want to add some future goals though
<pleia2> and testimonials are always good :)
<kdub> yeah... would you mind adding a testimonial? :)
<pleia2> I'm on the board so I can't
 * bkerensa is likely going to defer applying for membership another month
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> ask other people though :)
<bkerensa> Was too busy to put my application together
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and I got another convention
<bkerensa> :(
<kdub> ok
<bkerensa> plus I start teaching Ubuntu classes in couple weeks at the FreeGeek Community Center :P
<bkerensa> so maybe by January :D
<nhaines> I am happy because I have ramen.
<nhaines> I forgot to pick up forks while I was in the cafeteria (I wasn't eating ramen there) but my chop sticks will have to do.
<nhaines> In other news, I printed some audit cheat sheets I use to take notes while listening to calls and Ubuntu Light > Times New Roman.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I finally found a shipping tube big enough for this crazy banner!
 * pleia2 was getting ready to wrap the thing in bubblewrap and plastic and hope for the best
<raevol> pleia2: is that for libertopia?
<pleia2> raevol: yep, we're sending down the banner and tablecloth
<raevol> sweet, i'll hopefully be helping with that, i need to chat with DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> What's up?
<DarkwingDuck> OH right, banner
<pleia2> tried container store, a few office supply stores, USPS, a couple small fedexes, finally found a BIG fedex office that had the 4ft tubes :)
<pleia2> I'll get it packed up tonight
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Well, there are two nominations up for leadership.
<pleia2> yeah, us
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nhaines> Does the leadership team plan to suspend elections again if there are less than 4 nominations?
<DarkwingDuck> We did last time when we only had three...
<DarkwingDuck> well, rather, if there are three then there will be no elections, the three will assume the position.
<pleia2> yeah, it's what I've done in other ubuntu teams, just a casual "if people have problems with these nominees, please speak up, otherwise they are the three"
<pleia2> haven't really hand problems with it, edubuntu did a confirmation vote once
<DarkwingDuck> However, if there are only two... I'm not sure what then.
<nhaines> What does the leadership team plan to do if there are less than three nominees?
<pleia2> we'll have to extend the nomination period
<DarkwingDuck> Into UDS season. Woot.
<pleia2> (the community council has had to do this a few times too)
<DarkwingDuck> Hopfully there is al least one person who wants to do it.
<DarkwingDuck> s/al/at
<greg-g> kdub_: indeed :) Moved out here a few weeks ago
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<DarkwingDuck> This weekend is going to be insane.
<DarkwingDuck> My aunt and cousin are going to be here for the weekend. I think this is their second time visiting San Diego
<pleia2> I'm flying to a memorial service in phoenix :\
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<pleia2> but I'll get to see a lot of family I haven't seen in a while
<raevol> DarkwingDuck: what's the leadership team for?
<DarkwingDuck> raevol: What one?
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<raevol> the one that there's only 2 people nominated
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh, the Loco Leadership
<raevol> for ca?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<raevol> huh, i see
<DarkwingDuck> wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<iheartubuntu> sorry pleia2
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: sorry?
<DarkwingDuck> raevol: pleia2 and myself are running for re-election.
<iheartubuntu> sorry to hear the news
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh, thank you
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: my uncle and I weren't close, but I am with his wife and other family, mostly going to be there for them
<raevol> i see, i see
<iheartubuntu> enjoying the cooler nights here in LA
<iheartubuntu> easier to sleep :)
<iheartubuntu> soon there will be ubuntu logos dancing in my head
<raevol> 20 minutes
<raevol> guess i'll pack up now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-29
<iheartubuntu> thank god for the CA team mailing list
<pleia2> I am now 30 years old
<TheTinker> but not 5 minutes ago?
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Happy birthday, pleia2!  :)
<pleia2> TheTinker: was born at 12:35 eastern :)
<pleia2> so no, not 5 minutes ago
<akk> Happy birthday pleia2!
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<pleia2> thanks akk!
<TheTinker> then your birthday isn't until tomorrow
<pleia2> yeah, since I live out here now
<pleia2> but age wise it's accurate!
<TheTinker> it's bad luck to wish someone a happy birthday beforehand
<akk> pleia2 is modern and beyond timezones.
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> I can't set my phone to UTC :(
<rww> It resets itself to my local time ;(
<pleia2> I just keep 3 clocks around
<pleia2> (I work for a company on the east coast)
<TheTinker> rww: haha. skype for android insists on showing me as being on UTC regardless of local time
<rww> You should give me your phone, obviously.
<DarkwingDuck> rww: I found a good program for UTC on android.
<grantbow> DarkwingDuck: what is the name?
<pleia2> grantbow: btw, forget if I told you but your blog is on the california planet now (jono's too)
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow: myUTC Clock. It displays as a widget on the screen for a host of different timezones that you want.
<DarkwingDuck> Free BTW
<jono> pleia2, woo!
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jono
<jono> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hows life?
<grantbow> DarkwingDuck: thanks
<grantbow> jono: rock on old man
<jono> grantbow, :-)
<jono> grantbow, how is Africa?
<DarkwingDuck> ugh, translation deadline is tomorrow
<grantbow> Nairobi is great but as I wrote at http://berkeleylug.com I miss Bobby G's Pizzeria
<bkerensa> pleia2: u about?
<pleia2> yep
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you see any benefit or drawback to not using 64bit iso for 64bit arch/
<pleia2> what else would you use?
<bkerensa> 32bit?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> oh I see what you're asking
<pleia2> well, AFAIK there is still no acrobat reader for 64-bit, and there are some other proprietary things out there that are cranky
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> but whatever, I've run 64-bit on my desktop for over a year and a half without too much pain
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know is distributed computing performs better if I'm running 64bit?
<pleia2> I don't know
<bkerensa> I heard something about 64bit being able to do complex tasks in shorter time
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> Ubuntu 11.10 is multiarch, so it should be able to install 32-bit Debian packages when 64-bit ones are not available.
<pleia2> nhaines: well, multiarch is *improved* anyway :)
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> Cool
<bkerensa> Well I just got a new laptop
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Dell with a i5 and 6GB DDR3
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and it came with this thing called Windows 7?
<bkerensa> no idea what that is :P
<rww> bkerensa: depends on the distributed computing
<bkerensa> rww: some WCG project
<bkerensa> its like looking for proteins
<bkerensa> so folding I guess
<bkerensa> :P
<rww> that's 90% of WCG projects :P
<rww> anyway. the only WCG project that has a 64-bit application is CCW
<bkerensa> pleia2: Sadly I'm considering shrinking the Windows Partiton and keeping it so I can use Adobe for video editing :P
<rww> the rest are 32-bit, and WCG is closed-source, so no recompiling for you
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :P
<rww> so no, it won't make any difference
<bkerensa> ok then 32bit it is :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: so 64-bit code will take advantage of speedy things on 64-bit, but you also have a RAM tradeoff (64-bit tends to use more RAM), but if you're on 32-bit you have the bigmem trade-off in the kernel that's handling more ramstuffs than it was originally intended to
<rww> over at SETI@home, they do some glorious things with optimized applications, but doing nothing really quickly is still nothing :\
 * bkerensa shakes pitchfork at rww
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> S@H is good
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I just go with 64-bit wherever I can because the future is nice
<bkerensa> I did it for 5 years
<bkerensa> I hope all the wasted energy contributed to something good :P
<pleia2> aliens are awesome
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah well with this new laptop I can actually run UNITY (The Future)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> even though unity will run flawlessly I cant say I like it :P
<rww> bkerensa: what's your nick on BOINC projects? just bkerensa?
<bkerensa> rww: I had another one but I stopped so idk what the original one was (I was 16 so idk) but yeah it bkerensa now
<rww> http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=8a283a9fd761c0f685f92e27df2d7fdb :3
<bkerensa> I started a Ubuntu Oregon WCG team and tgm4883 kicked my butt
<rww> although the stats on that are broken before october. my CPID broke
<bkerensa> rww: You contribute to DC?
<rww> bkerensa: yes. I was on SETI Classic back in the day :3
<bkerensa> Nice
<rww> had a pooled account with my ex for a while, left it with her when we split, 595k is in the last three or so years I guess
<pleia2> seti classic back in the day was great
 * rww got bored and turned BOINC back on the other day, will probably be running it through winter
 * pleia2 hasn't turned it on since 2009 :\
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I have rogue BOINC sessions
<rww> going to see how high i can get my overclock to go, which is the main reason I do it
<rww> GPU computation broke any sort of actual competition :\
<bkerensa> ie: I installed boinc on one laptop I sold and it was a clean install and someone never wiped it
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> yeah someone somewhere is contributing via my boinc profile and has been for like a year
<bkerensa> =o
<rww> lol
<pleia2> hah
<bkerensa> -.-
<rww> there's an Ubuntu team, btw
<bkerensa> yeah :D
<bkerensa> and a Ubuntu Oregon team :P
<rww> Ubuntu has a bit more people in it :P
<bkerensa> rww: Did you know of Team Starfire?
<bkerensa> Crunchenstein :D
<rww> it rings a bell
<bkerensa> Was like the largest distributed computing team in the world
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Broadbandreports.com/DSLR.com ran it
<bkerensa> they had a huge crunching cluster
<bkerensa> gnight all
<pleia2> night
<nhaines> I am happy because Ubuntu Mono has been released (with work-in-progress hinting, though)!
<nhaines> http://font.ubuntu.com/
<nhaines> Ubuntu One for Windows has been released: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/
<grantbow> good for Ubuntu One
<pleia2> sheesh, busy day today :)
<grantbow> it has been ;-)
<pleia2> also birthday \o/
<pleia2> but I have to work
<grantbow> Happy birthday!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I'm 30!
<grantbow> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> Happy birthday old lady. :)
<pleia2> haha, thanks
<akk> Never trust anyone over 30!
<nhaines> It's true!
 * nhaines is 31.
<pleia2> really? huh
<pleia2> nicely done
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still 28
<grantbow> i'm old
<akk> I'm old too.
<pleia2> so am I supposed to do the celebratory (or not!) watching of Logan's Run today? :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I got the coolest USB thumdrive EVER!
<bkerensa> I mean I have had some cool thumbdrives too like lego men and even a Chevron usb
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I got two 4GB Lifestraw USB's :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: neat
<bkerensa> yeah I love USB's :D
<akk> Was 30 the age in Logan's Run? I thought it was younger than that.
<TheTinker> nope
<TheTinker> 30
<TheTinker> although, in the tv series version, there were people who ran things and were partially exempt to age 60
<akk> Interesting, wikipedia says in the book it was 21, but the film used 30. (I never read the book, though, so I can't plead that as my excuse for being wrong. :)
<akk> Maybe they couldn't find enough under-21-looking actors.
<nhaines> Humans don't really grow up until they hit 26.
<TheTinker> michael york did not look 30 until he was at least 50
<TheTinker> or am i misremembering who played logan?
<akk> No, you remembered right.
<akk> And yes, he was very young looking.
<akk> A lot of the other actors weren't, though.
<TheTinker> he didn't even look old in the austin powers movies
<nhaines> pleia2: pretty much I hope you like cats.  :P
<pleia2> cats++
<TheTinker> /nick cats
<nhaines> Not all cats are good.  Like CATS, for example.  In AD 2101, War was Beginning.
<nhaines> CATS: How are you gentlemen !!  You have no chance to survive make your time.
<rww> okay good, i'm not the only one whose mind went to AYBABTU
<TheTinker> mine went to an ARM platform debian used to support
<pleia2> and ubuntu is supporting in 11.10
<nhaines> \o/
<TheTinker> what?
<TheTinker> ubuntu is supporting armv4l?
<pleia2> TheTinker: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/08/16/armserver/
<pleia2> they've been putting crazy amounts of effort into arm for the past couple of years
<pleia2> it's exciting that they're finally release ready (although I still may wait until 12.04 to get one for my own ;))
<TheTinker> i see no mention on that page of armv4l
<pleia2> arm4l?
<TheTinker> last i checked, ubuntu arm required cortex or later
<pleia2> no, these are all new generation arms
<TheTinker> you implied ubuntu arm 11.10 supports CATS
<pleia2> I was actually making a more generic arm comment
<pleia2> sorry for the confusion
<nhaines> CATS strikes again !!
<TheTinker> meow
<pleia2> nhaines: how'd you find out about the new monospace font?
<nhaines> pleia2: I know everything.
<pleia2> :P
<nhaines> pleia2: also I've been waiting impatiently (psladen has been far nicer than I probably deserve, heh) and I think I got an email announcement this morning.
<pleia2> nhaines: aha, was it sent to a list?
<akk> What new monospace font is this?
<nhaines> akk: Ubuntu Mono
<nhaines> pleia2: possibly the Ubuntu Font list!
<pleia2> I didn't even know we had such a thing
<nhaines> Neither did I?
<nhaines> Ooh, I might adjust some of the community business cards to use it (for GPG signatures and such) now that it's officially released.
<nhaines> I've been using the font for about two months now, though.  It's fantastic.  :)
<akk> Is there a public PPA or a ttf file?
<nhaines> pleia2: why did you want to know?
<pleia2> nhaines: if it's real "woo we released monospace font" news I wanted to add the official announcement link to UWN
<nhaines> akk: http://font.ubuntu.com/ has a zip file.
<nhaines> pleia2: aha!  In that case I'll find it for you.  :)
<akk> Thanks, nhaines
<pleia2> thank you :)
<bkerensa> <the-wes> -they might revoke your ubuntuhood
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> omgubuntu posted about it, but they tend to post things prematurely often to get the scoop
<nhaines> pleia2: pretty much.
<bkerensa> told u the lugs up here are not to Ubuntu friendly :P
<nhaines> akk: the package I have is 0.80~rc-0ubuntu3+arabic+console
<nhaines> akk: so I assume that 0.8 will hit oneiric any minute.  Donno if it'll hit lucid, maverick, or natty.
<nhaines> bkerensa: I don't know what that means.  :P
<pleia2> does lucid even have the ubuntu font? (it didn't, but could have been backported)
<bkerensa> nhaines: Oh... the #ORLUG people hate Canonical/Ubuntu mostly :P so they flame me for focusing my chatter around Ubuntu ;)
<pleia2> ah, in lucid-updates http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<bkerensa> nhaines: and when it gets hot in there I tell them I have no comment due to CoC and they poke fun at that :)
<bkerensa> ie: Say that Canonical censors people :P
<nhaines> pleia2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/font/2011-September/000001.html
<pleia2> nhaines: thank you!
<nhaines> pleia2: bonus URL  :)  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+milestone/0.80
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> pleia2: no problem!  I try not to source omgubuntu either.
<nhaines> Bonus URL is the changelog.
<pleia2> gotcha, thanks
<pleia2> bkerensa: sounds like the typical kind of confusion about what the CoC is and Canonical's relationship to Ubuntu
<pleia2> the CoC is maintained by the Community Council (only two of the 8 members are canonical employees) and you're not required to sign it to work for Canonical
<pleia2> you are required to sign it to be an Ubuntu Member, but that's a community thing, not something Canonical put in place, the CC could change that policy if they wanted
<bkerensa> I know but people have a misconception that Ubuntu Community is controlled by MarkS
<bkerensa> idk how people can criticize Ubuntu or Canonical yet say they use RHEL or Fedora
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> still corporate and not GNU
<nhaines> RHEL is Serious Business.
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I don't waste my time with people who want to throw around "canonical censors people" comments and don't listen to me explaining why their comment is a misconception
<pleia2> they don't have to like canonical or ubuntu, sometimes I don't like them either :)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Where does one get android cookie cutters?
<nhaines> From android bakers?
<pleia2> http://www.googlestore.com/Accessories/Android+Cookie+Cutter.axd
<pleia2> mine came from the google store in mt view though (was a gift from my fiance)
 * nhaines didn't know there was a Google store.
<pleia2> it's inside google, I don't know if they have an external entrance
<pleia2> for googlers and guests of googlers AFAIK
<nhaines> Yes, but on the Web even.
<pleia2> ah, yeah I just found out about it recently :)
<raevol> i wanted to duck in and say that i'm 25
<raevol> muahahaha
<nhaines> raevol: congratulations!
<raevol> oh, no not today
<nhaines> Oh, well that's good, because pleia2's already having a birthday today.
<raevol> i mean i am 25 today, but i was yesterday and for the past few months as well
<nhaines> Sounds like you're on a roll.  :)
<raevol> yea, and the topic was on ages a while ago, so i was belatedly contributing ;)
<raevol> oh wow that was like 6 hours ago
<raevol> not a lot of scroll in this channel...
<nhaines> Better late than never!  (I think that's also the motto of the GNU Hurd project.)
<pleia2> there, font.ubuntu.com is updated to say Monospace NEW rather than (TBD) \o/
<pleia2> akgraner found sladen and said "whats up with this dude" :)
<raevol> i've been using the ubuntu font in xubuntu, after an initial adjustment period, i've grown to like it
<nhaines> yay!
<nhaines> pleia2: I meant to ping psladen about that but didn't think an hour after the announcement was enough slack time.  ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sys/2611450610.html
<philipballew> is that a waste of money or a good buy?
<pleia2> that's the min specs of what we'd take for partimus, not bad if you have a use for it
<nhaines> Ooh.  Almost clicked the link before thinking better of it.  :)  (At work.)
<nhaines> It amuses me that currently I have a red, green, and blue (RGB!) dry erase marker on my white board.
<philipballew> pleia2, at, I need a basic desktop to do things like watch movies or set it up to download things that are large where a laptop wont work
<akk> philipballew: That looks like a good deal.
<akk> Would be nice to know what video card/chip it has, but if it sucks you can probably find something on ebay.
<raevol> nhaines: hahaha ;)
<akk> nhaines: Do you write on the whiteboard by speckling alternately with different pens?
<philipballew> I think akk that dell does intel integrated at least. Its just something I need to keep my eyes peeled for
<nhaines> akk: ClearType is a pain!
<nhaines> philipballew: does the ad contain a model number?
<nhaines> My Dell Optiplex SX280 here at work has an integrated Intel chip in it.  I can set it to 1MB or 8MB in the BIOS!
<philipballew> I just called, someone snagged it nhaines
<philipballew> and to think it had only been up there a hour or so
<nhaines> Guess that means it was a good deal.
<philipballew> time for ebay!
<nhaines> What's your budget?
<philipballew> nhaines, between 50 to 80 probably
<philipballew> I just got a job today though
<philipballew> im gonna be fixing computers to send to aferica
<philipballew> but thats not related except I have more money coming in soon
<philipballew> I need to get something with eide cables as well.
<philipballew> I like it old school
<philipballew> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Dimension-3100-Desktop-P4HT-Dual-logic-Core-3-0-GHz-1-GB-RAM-160-GB-HDD-/130582203276?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item1e674e4b8c#ht_500wt_1284
<philipballew> or http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Optiplex-GX520-DCSM-P4-HT-3-Ghz-Computer-1-GB-RAM-CDRW-DVDROM-/380372738241?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item588ffb60c1#shId
<jbermudes> I wonder how things like Raspberry Pi will change operations that do stuff like giving hardware to schools
<nhaines> I recommend stick with SATA.  They're very reliable and also inexpensive.  If you have an old PATA drive or two, save up and buy a USB adapter you can use to migrate your data off of them.
<akk> I wonder what Raspberry Pi will really cost when/if it finally ships.
<philipballew> nhaines, yeah. I still have my wd 500 eide
<jbermudes> akk: didn't the beta boards already ship and were within the original price range? (minus the extra dollar or two for the larger PCB size and headers)
<akk> If so, none of the lists I'm on that are all excited about RP have heard about it.
<akk> (which is certainly possible)
<jbermudes> ah, they were alpha boards that were sent out
<philipballew> thats it, im gonna bid on http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Dimension-3100-Desktop-P4HT-Dual-logic-Core-3-0-GHz-1-GB-RAM-160-GB-HDD-/130582203276?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item1e674e4b8c#ht_500wt_1284
<nhaines> 160GB HDD?
<philipballew> its eide I imagine and i have a 500 and a 200 i can put in
<philipballew> is that a bad price nhaines ?
<nhaines> philipballew: what's the price?
<philipballew> 30 plus 30 shipping
<philipballew> so 60
<nhaines> Not bad, considering that shipping probably *will* be $30, and it's only a hyperthreaded CPU rather than dual-core (I think).
<philipballew> yeah, it is only a hyper thread. but it will do all i need it to do. I guess
<philipballew> I might just wait a while and see if anything else pops up to
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-30
<philipballew> well thanks! nhaines
<nhaines> okay!
<MarkDude> happyBDay pleia2
<bkerensa> HappyBday Pleia2... Make It a good one!
<philipballew> where would i tack on the & command to a ssh session on my server to be able to walk away from deleting a file?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-01
<philipballew> howdy all!
<seidos> howdy
<crash-partyhat> hello
<akk> Is there a schedule for Oneiric somewhere, like when beta2 might be likely to be out? Likely to be much difference between today's build and one next Tuesday?
<akk> Oh, NM, I guess it is out, it just wasn't showing up on the page I was looking at (they make those betas kinda hard to find).
<seidos> no kidding
<akk> Get a load of this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-2/ has no x86 desktop CD images, only amd64
<akk> but http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ (which has the exact same title, Oneiric beta 2) does have x86 desktop CD
<akk> both of them say that's the type of build most people will want, even the page that doesn't offer it in the most common architecture
<akk> Actually the first one seems to be a Mac page (all the builds say Mac) though it doesn't say anything about macs in either the title or URL.
<seidos> well, the only reason for me to install a different version now is for the newer kernels
<seidos> i'll likely do an alternate install if i ever reinstall ubuntu, my notebook is about 3 years ago
<seidos> lol
<seidos> mustn't say the "o" word
<akk> I've got a new laptop coming (my current one has a cracked screen -- tragedy!)
<akk> so I thought I might try oneiric to see if the powersaving bug has improved any
<seidos> this is the 2nd screen on this notebook >_<
<akk> Also it gives me something to put on my whizzy multi-live-CD USB stick. :)
<seidos> multi-live-cd usb stick?  that sounds interesting.
<akk> The cheapest screen for mine was $180 on ebay, used and not perfect. It's a sony, so parts are hard to get.
<seidos> ah, yeah.  mine was $100
<seidos> i guess sony is like the bmw of notebooks
<seidos> the metaphor is probably imperfect :P
<akk> Something like that, anyway.
<akk> Anyway, half the price of a new vaguely comparable machine (that I hope will fix a lot of the problems that old machine had, doubtless substituting new ones :)
<akk> For the multi USB stick I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604 -- it was super easy, worked like a charm.
<seidos> what brand is the new one?
<akk> The new one's a Dell.
<seidos> probably not a bad choice
<seidos> they are like the Ford of computers
<seidos> or Honda
<akk> I've never had one, but d's been happy with his Dell Mini 9.
<seidos> hard to say, since parts come from over seas o_o
<seidos> i saw an ad for a dell, i think it was in the paper
<seidos> it looked like they were trying to make it look like a Mac
<akk> And it looked like the best option from the 4-5 possible choices that met my criteria.
<seidos> if i had money, i might've done that
<seidos> the only other thing i might consider are gateway and lenovo
<seidos> and lenovo is out, since i'm trying to help the u.s. economy, for the trickle down
<akk> Lenovo was on my list, but it was 1.5x the price (for admittedly a much higher spec machine).
<seidos> i'd be interested in hearing out it goes.  now i'd probably want to buy something used if something happened to this notebook
<seidos> it's already hanging together, battery is dead, and ac adapter is soldered together
<akk> My vaio was used from ebay, and it's served me well for 4 years (except it did have some scratches on the screen from the keyboard).
<seidos> i had a vaio at an old job.  i liked it.
<seidos> i think it was a p3 900mhz :)
<seidos> 14"
<akk> There are some good laptop deals on ebay -- though for this one, I got a much better deal at Dell's outlet (it's a refurb) than the used ones on ebay.
<akk> I had a p3 700 10" vaio laptop before this Centrino 11" one.
<akk> Sony makes nice hardware but they are quirky, and sometimes hard to repair/get parts for.
<akk> Ironically, the Dell I bought also comes with Linux -- but only in certain configurations, not the ones I wanted, and not the cheap ones from the outlet.
<seidos> i never had a problem with the 14" i had, but i didn't have it for very long
<seidos> it was a compusa special, anything at the time was petter than the p1-200mhz
<seidos> context is everything
<akk> yep!
<seidos> i'm still not satisfied with my configuration, i think what i want doesn't exist
<akk> That's always true for me.
<akk> I was really happy with the current Vaio's size, but nobody makes that any more.
<seidos> i'm happy with the 13" size, but i should've got a tablet
<akk> The tablet I want doesn't exist either. :)
<seidos> it's kind of good that i didn't, because had i did, i would likely have had all kinds of problems
<seidos> i saw some "tablets" being used on a samurai jack extras video
<akk> This dell I'm getting has a touchscreen! It'll be interesting to see if I can make it work in Linux.
<seidos> i think it was an external monitor or something though
<seidos> and they looked expensive
<seidos> good luck :)
<akk> Thanks!
<philipballew> kdub_,  you get stuck with mas again?
<MarkDude> aaditya: pingy
<jdeslip> Is there a way to contact a launchpad user if they didn't provide an email address?
<seidos> jdeslip: any luck?
<seidos> hello makushimu
<makushimu> hello seidos!
<aaditya> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> Hey there aaditya how are things going with you?
 * MarkDude wants to maybe meet up with you next week, and see about organizing search for permanent location for GK
<aaditya> MarkDude: things are going well.
<aaditya> I'll PM.
<philipballew> just got a desktop, monitor, router, and 5 usb wireless adapters for 50 bucks!
<MarkDude> Sounds like a deal philipballew
<seidos> i wouldn't know what to do with them.  i have two desktops sitting under the kitchen table collecting dust
<seidos> what i really need are books.  i'm going to check out the west hollywood library
<philipballew> seidos, yeah, my desktop mobo craped out on me, so this guy from the rich part of sd was trying to get rid of them
<philipballew> what kind of books
<seidos> a decent anatomy physiology book would probably be good
<seidos> electrical engineering, mechanical engineering
<seidos> unfortunately, i suspect i'll have to go to a college library to get these
<seidos> i was thinking schematics would be awesome, but i doubt i have the tools to really build anything
<seidos> i should probably stick to biology, really
<MarkDude> seidos: what about visualizing find a garage sale that has some cool books at it, it could happen
<philipballew> if you come here seidos we have all that stuff
<philipballew> but 100 miles is kinda far
<seidos> the bigger problem is food and shelter philipballew :)
<seidos> MarkDude: so could winning the lottery :)
<seidos> still haven't got that cumberbun for this year's SCaLE either :P
<seidos> not sure where i'm going to find that
<philipballew> well i have meals you can have and a floor :)
<seidos> philipballew: i'll take this into consideration :)
<seidos> i don't have a sleeping bag, so a floor may not be sufficient.  100mi would take 10+ hours on a bike o_o
<MarkDude> Well I have actually visualized stuff like finding a book.
<MarkDude> And had it happen, we are nottalking world peace
<MarkDude> cumberbun? Epic
<seidos> tell us how it happened MarkDude.  i'd like to hear the story
 * MarkDude remembers being bored a few years ago - while living in Santa Cruz
<MarkDude> Wanted to read, imagined it being so
<MarkDude> Hoped on my bike, and rode araound randomly
<MarkDude> found some books at a sale that was ending, they were free
<seidos> ah, interesting
<seidos> i'm not really bored.  i might be able to read the books i want at the santa monica college library
<seidos> i'll have to go there
<MarkDude> I mean it was a weekend, during the day, I dont think is as likely to happen- in Alaska in winter on tuesday
<crashsystems> hello world
<seidos> did the world respond?
<crashsystems> not really. the ping timed out
<seidos> T_T
<seidos> http://abstrusegoose.com/134
<crashsystems> People I've known that are younger than me are having children, which makes me feel old. I should't log into Facebook. o_O
<seidos> here's what you do
<seidos> you stand up
<seidos> and spin around several times
<seidos> you should feel younger afterwards
<crashsystems> yeah, that would bring back memories...
<seidos> reveries, they can make you feel younger or older i suspect
<seidos> ah, right, i think if one just remembers without reliving it, then they'll feel old
<seidos> i think i'm getting younger though.  just the other day i think i turned 15
<seidos> thankfully i'm a mature 15
<MarkDude> Hmmm
 * MarkDude is hoping to be 15 one day
<MarkDude> I have to reach it before I can return
<seidos> i listen to Nirvana now, and it's okay that i'm so horny, because my will is good
<MarkDude> Just dont get a heroin habit, and avoid talking to Courtney Love
<seidos> if i can manage not to get fibromyalgia or whatever he had i should be okay
<crashsystems> anyone know when the next mountain view meet up is?
<seidos> crashsystems: should be on the website somewhere.  did you already check?
<crashsystems> nope
 * crashsystems checks
<seidos> i'm investigating html5 stuff, i just disabled flash in mozilla o_o
<seidos> so apparently h.264 is evil
<MarkDude> yep , h254 kicks puppies
<crashsystems> I want to play around with using the html5 audio tag as an xss injection
<seidos> maybe i do too, i have no idea what an xss is
<crashsystems> cross site scripting.
<crashsystems> https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Cross-site_Scripting_(XSS)
<seidos> crashsystems: did you find the list of ubuntu hours?
<crashsystems> nope
<seidos> it's kind of funky:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<seidos> i had to click "projects" to get to it, not "meetings"
<crashsystems> I just had the idea to google it instead of trying to navigate there
<seidos> that's kind of slow for me right now :(
<seidos> i'm torrenting and using mozilla (abrowser in trisquel)
<crashsystems> if I could get Firefox's tab groups in Chrome, I could die a happy man.
<seidos> when was the tab group added?  in ff7?
<seidos> lol, reminds me of "final fantasy 7"
<crashsystems> ff4
<seidos> cloud and his big @#& sword
<seidos> hmmm, i wonder if abrowser has it.
<seidos> i should just install the newest firefox and be done with it
<crashsystems> I use Chrome at home, but I couldn't live without Firefox at work
<seidos> i stopped using chrome about a week ago
<seidos> it's been teaching me to be patient
<crashsystems> lol
<akk> I just wish they hadn't taken away small tabs when they added tab groups.
<akk> I haven't figured out how to use tab groups, and meanwhile without minimum tab size it'll only show a small number of tabs at once.
<seidos> i've just been using "app tabs"
<crashsystems> yeah, app tabs do save some space, but still does not solve the kinds of problems I have when I have 80 tabs open
<seidos> i don't have that many tabs open anymore, maybe 20 at a time
<seidos> 10 app tabs, and 6 other
<akk> Firefox 6 won't show any more than 10 tabs at once. :(
<crashsystems> I often have at least 45 open at work. Fewer at home, but still a decent number
<akk> Make that 9, not even 10.
<MarkDude> Ubuntu does not allow easy search for stuff using its wiki
<akk> I always do general google searches (with ubuntu as one of the keywords) and end up with lots of ubuntu wiki pages.
<MarkDude> Waaaaaaaaaaaay better than Fedoras tho. that NEVER works. Everyso often you can find stuff on Ubuntu
<akk> or forum, maybe not wiki so much
<seidos> someone just recommended epiphany
<seidos> i'm going to try it out
<akk> MarkDude! I've had EIGHT berries fall in the last couple weeks! :)
<seidos> i guess it uses webkit?
<MarkDude> Good deal akk
<crashsystems> doesn't just about everything use webkit, other than firefox? (IE / Opera don't count :D)
<akk> right, everything but firefox and opera
<akk> and a few weirdo outliers like dillo
<MarkDude> I was talking to friend - told her she will be on shortlist of folks able to try the berries in some salsa
<akk> and lynx/links/w3m :)
<akk> You can also write your own webkit browser in a page or two of python. :)
<akk> (okay, so it would take a little more than that if you want bookmarks and good tab handling)
<MarkDude> Or much more in my case ;)
<seidos> that would be interesting, to look at a page or 2 of python code
<seidos> firefox isn't a page or 2, and i suspect epiphany isn't either
<akk> Install python-webkit, then read /usr/share/doc/python-webkit/examples/browser.py
<seidos> can it be done with perl :D
<seidos> i'll check if there's a perl webkit
<akk> which is 455 lines, so more like 10 pages, but still
<crashsystems> ugh, perl
<akk> I'm fairly sure there's a perl webkit too.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-02
<seidos> i thought this was interesting:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<seidos> cool logo
<seidos> any ideas on how to compile this?  http://search.cpan.org/~flora/Gtk2-WebKit-0.09/lib/Gtk2/WebKit.pm
<seidos> already tried ./configure
<akk> If it's cpan, can't you just install it via cpan rather than downloading and building the source locally?
<akk> It'll probably pull in tons of other stuff and take forever, but that's perl on ubuntu.
<crashsystems> you do perl seidos ?
<seidos> i try crashsystems
<seidos> i'm using trisquel, akk.  is that a problem?  I looked for a gtk2-webkit package but couldn't find one using apt-cache
<crashsystems> if you are ever in the market for a perl job, let me know.
<seidos> crashsystems: what kind of qualifications are you looking for?
<akk> Never heard of trisquel, no idea if it's a problem. But doing anything significant with perl always seems to involve installing cpan modules.
<crashsystems> me personally? I'm not in a position to do any hiring. But the dev department at the company I work at, WhiteHat Security, uses perl.
<seidos> it's an ubuntu derivative recommended by fsf
<seidos> oh yeah, i looked at the web page i think, back then i didn't think i would make the cut.  i'll take a look again
<crashsystems> https://www.whitehatsec.com/abt/careers.html#WEBdev
<seidos> yeah, javascript, ajax, and jquery would be a problem for me.  also xml/json and solid experience building web apps
<seidos> but thanks for the heads up crashsystems
<crashsystems> yw
<philipballew>  can someone help me track down a driver for a netgear wpn111
<seidos> crashsystems: if they open a more entry level position, even if it's min wage, let me know :)
<crashsystems> I'm not sure how much of that is actual hard requirement and how much it the typical thing employers do where they inflate their actual requirements on the jobs page.
<seidos> i could send my resume i guess.  do you know if i would have to be in santa clara?
<crashsystems> you'd have to be close enough that you could come into the office each morning. I think some of our devs live in SF
<seidos> ah, i live in los angeles
<seidos> thanks again for the heads up though
<philipballew> how dangerous is over clocking my cpu?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-24
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Sep 24 02:08:33 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> so, who's here for the meeting?
<grantbow> o/
<pleia2> eps: thanks for spotting that error on the partimus site today
<akk> o/
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12September23
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12September23 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Leadership Elections
<pleia2> so, we had Darkwing step down due to moving out of the state
<pleia2> I'll toss my name in again for a leadership spot
<pleia2> is there anyone who wants to run the call for leaders and all that? :)
<grantbow> where are the rules?
<eps> ...and deadlines?
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> eps: the person running it has to determine the deadlines
<pleia2> we don't have hard deadlines really, octoberish or novemberish for new leadership going in
<pleia2> if you scroll down to the bottom of that leadership page you'll see what we did in years past
<pleia2> and I think look in the archives in september & october of last year
<pleia2> I really can't do it again this year because 1) it's actually kind of awkward to do it since I'm one of the leaders 2) I'll be gone for a month starting october 10th
<pleia2> so, anyone? :)
<eps> Where's MarkDude when we need him? ;-)
<pleia2> heh
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> he's more of an exciting event doer :) less of an administriva running election type I think
<pleia2> this really is sending emails, encouraging people to apply, setting up vote (if we have more than 3 applciants)
<pleia2> alright, I'll follow up on list and see if I can get someone to handle it
<pleia2> that was all we had on our agenda for today
<pleia2> #topic Announcements, events, anything else
<pleia2> I'm canceling the october and november SF Ubuntu Hours due to aformentioned out of townness
<grantbow> unless someone else picks them up?
<pleia2> will probably do an Ubuntu Hour+Dinner-ish thing some time the first week of October
<pleia2> grantbow: yes, anyone is welcome to run them
<eps> I think we're due for a Bay Area Debian Dinner.
<pleia2> eps: yes, but I'll be on an airplane during the next one, so someone else has to handle that :)
<pleia2> http://bad.debian.net/shotgun_rules.txt details how to go about it, if someone is interested
<darthrobot`> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [7286]
<pleia2> (and they can look in archives for my past announcements)
<pleia2> any other events or thing coming up that anyone would like to talk about?
<grantbow> noisebridge.net has a raspberrypi.org event in a week
<pleia2> link?
<eps> https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/RaspberryPiEvent
<darthrobot`> Title: [RaspberryPiEvent - Noisebridge]
<pleia2> tsk, on my birthday :)
<grantbow> happy early birthday
<pleia2> I shall be celebrating the 6th anniversary of my 25th birthday!
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> I believe jyo still has a few pis around for sale
<pleia2> mine is now next to my desktop, chugging away
<eps> That's not a conflict. Free ice cream at the Powell and Rockridge BART stations from 1-4 p.m. are the conflict. :-)
<grantbow> I have one on order. Who has one for sale?
<pleia2> grantbow: jyo
<pleia2> eps: haha
<grantbow> ah
<pleia2> powell isn't so far from noisebridge :)
<pleia2> ok, I think we can wrap things up, unless anyone else has anything?
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to email list to find someone to run leadership election
<darthrobot`> ACTION: pleia2 to email list to find someone to run leadership election
<eps> Can we outsource this to the Indiana LoCo?
<pleia2> hah
<eps> Just asking!
<pleia2> I think some indianans still lurk on our mailing list ;)
<pleia2> if anyone is in a support mood, this was posted on our forums earlier today: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061865
<darthrobot`> Title: [Software Center problems after Adobe Flash - possibly K3b - Ubuntu Forums]
<pleia2> (our forums are rather quiet)
<eps> We have forums?
<pleia2> sure do!
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Sep 24 02:31:42 2012 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2012/ubuntu-us-ca.2012-09-24-02.08.moin.txt
<grantbow> eps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/WhoDoesWhat
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/WhoDoesWhat - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> Thanks pleia2
<pleia2> grantbow: check your email! next friday - we need you and christian to +1 :)
<pleia2> er, this friday
<pleia2> the 28th
<grantbow> pleia2: ok, I will find wifi and some peace to respond.
<pleia2> :)
<grantbow> the idle ratio during meeetings has increased though there are more idlers :-)
<eps> Oh, dear. There may be Raspberry Pie against Raspberry Pi. http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/263170
<darthrobot`> Title: [Party on Block 18]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 7th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philballew> pleia2, ill do meeting logs for a while since your going to be leaving america?
<pleia2> philballew: thanks, that would be great :)
<pleia2> wanna run the meetings too?
<philballew> Totally will
<pleia2> you rock!
<philballew> well theres one person.
<bkerensa> pleia2: when do you leave?
<pleia2> october 10th
<bkerensa> pleia2: :) Do you plan to tourist at all?
<pleia2> bkerensa: a little, we'll see what we have time for :)
<pleia2> also some shopping!
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> gnight
<Darkwing> jyo: ping
<pleia2> got my Visa for Ghana! I am going for real! :)
<greg-g> pleia2: w00t!
<bkerensa> yay
<jyo> Darkwing: Hi.
<Darkwing> jyo: you still have any of those pis left?
<jyo> I have eight. dragon thinks he may want up to five.
<Darkwing> I can't afford one till friday. Any way you can hold one for me?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-25
<bkerensa> Talk about transparency Canonical deleted the Shopping Lens bug
<bkerensa> 1054776
<dragon> I'm waiting for confirmation from MarkDude. One of the devices goes to me and rest go to him, so I need to coordinate with him on this.
<bkerensa> why a pi? Its a old arm chip?
<bkerensa> why not something newer
<dragon> bkerensa: What'd be a newer economic alternative?
<bkerensa> Idk lots of different linaro boards
<dragon> $149 is too expensive.
<bkerensa> dragon: but a pay is how much + shipping?
<dragon> It comes up to $38 including everything.
<dragon> bkerensa: ^
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> paying that much for something that is obsolete the day you buy it versus paying more?
<bkerensa> my understanding is the Pi cannot do networking printing either?
<dragon> It runs Debian, has ethernet and USB, so I'm believe network printing will work.
<dragon> But I haven't gotten into the details of it, so I have no idea.
<philballew> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/198578_10151025590095044_541142646_n.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [28149]
<philballew> #MyLifeStory
<gnnr> anyone know what MarkDude is up to?
<grantbow> Anyone else having radeon graphics issues moving from Ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.2.0-30 to 3.2.0-31?
<grantbow> using -30 allows me to boot correctly
<grantbow> there are a couple bugs related to random or suspend/resume issues in Ubuntu but this upstream bug seems related. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45366
<darthrobot`> Title: [Bug 45366 – Radeon gpu lockups]
<grantbow> I googled for: radeon ubuntu 12.04 "GPU lockup CP stall"
<grantbow> the last part is from kern.log
<gnnr> grantbow, the changes between those are small enough that you could do a bisect
<grantbow> I will have to leave that to someone more skilled than I. My first concern is to make sure it's reported well for other end users who encounter this.
<grantbow> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1056370
<darthrobot`> [R: bugs.launchpad.net] Title: [Bug #1056370 “radeon kernel regression “GPU lockup CP stall"" : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-26
<MarkDude> Anyone near SF interested in trying Gangnam style flashmob?
<dragon> I'm interested in the picnic, as long as I'm not among strangers.
<MarkDude> It will be some of the flashmob people- as well as the Damsels of Distress
<philballew> Is different text editors/ide's better for different languages or is it best to use just one?
<bkerensa> nano ftw
<philballew> bkerensa, Do I need to install anything different to that for certain languages?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> you will need packages for anything your working with
<bkerensa> regardless of the editor or IDE
<bkerensa> unless its bash
<philballew> alright, that makes sense. because not all languages are installed by default
<bkerensa> something like....  while :; do curl -s -H 'UserAgent: Ubuntu Unity' http://productsearch.ubuntu.com/v1/search?q=potato; sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 10 )  + 1 ]s; done
<darthrobot`> Content type: [application/json] Size: [44860]
<bkerensa> would not need a package ^
<philballew> curl is installed by default?
<greg-g> no
<philballew> i did not think so.
<philballew> wget is standard
<philballew> Just trying to set up my laptop to do some java tonight
<philballew> I know, I know. Thats a lame language
<bkerensa> philballew: its installed by default on server
<bkerensa> ;)
<philballew> bkerensa, wait, people use ubuntu server?
<bkerensa> lol
<philballew> but java was not default bkerensa . I had to install that
<bkerensa> of course java is not default
<bkerensa> society would be better if it died
<bkerensa> same with flash
<philballew> bkerensa, true. but if I tell my college prof that I wont pass. Its used my enterprises along with .net stuff these days.
<bkerensa> challenge his class?
<philballew> bkerensa, cant. I have to take it.
<philballew> its required
<bkerensa> what
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> http://www.ehow.com/how_5859363_challenge-college-course.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [How to Challenge a College Course | eHow.com]
<bkerensa> you can challenge courses at most colleges and universities
<bkerensa> even if its required for your degree
<philballew> yes, but I dont know java
<bkerensa> challenging it is the same as passing it
<philballew> so there is the problem
<philballew> If they had a class on being really awesome Id totally challenge that though
<philballew> bkerensa, I did that for an English class freshman year.
<nhaines> Aaaand... it's upgrade time.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-27
<pleia2> ok, sent out the request for someone to run the election: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-September/002039.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Needed: Someone to run the next leadership election]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-28
<bkerensa> pleia2: both the links in the CC's call for feedback on the CoC are deadlinks?
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001659.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Text for the fridge]
<nhaines> Neither of those are dead links?
<bkerensa> nhaines: what do you mean? if you click them they go no where
<nhaines> That's because the email doesn't contain hyperlinks.  They're addresses you have to copy and paste.
<bkerensa> nhaines: uhh idk so they are hyperlinks for me and im not the only one who has them as broken
<bkerensa> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/code-of-conduct-update/_
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [Not Found]
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/CodeOfConduct.txt.
<darthrobot`> [404] Content type: [text/plain; charset=utf8]
<nhaines> bkerensa: yeah, those aren't the links in the email.
<nhaines> (Which as I mentioned, contains no hyperlinks.)
<bkerensa> nhaines: what are the links then? I am confused
<bkerensa> those are the only links I see in the e-mail
<nhaines> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/04/16/code-of-conduct-update/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Code of Conduct Update]
<nhaines> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/CodeOfConduct.txt
<darthrobot`> Title: [~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft : contents of CodeOfConduct.txt at revision 27]
<bkerensa> and both Firefox and Chromium show them as hyperlinks
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> in the e-mail they have _ and .
<bkerensa> paultag> [10:02:10] czajkowski: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-September/001659.html ← links are both dead
<darthrobot`> Title: [Text for the fridge]
<nhaines> No, in the email they are part of a sentence, ending in _) and in .
<nhaines> Mailman tried to make valid hyperlinks from the plaintext and failed.
<nhaines> (And "_)" is obviously a typographical error for ")")
<pleia2> bkerensa: it was text for a fridge post (the fridge post has the correct links, and better formatting)
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/09/27/code-of-conduct-v2-request-for-feedback/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Code of Conduct v2: Request for Feedback]
<nhaines> pleia2: is there a link to the wiki page discussing collected changes?
<pleia2> nhaines: no, it doesn't exist yet (it'll be done in time for our meeting on Thursday)
<pleia2> people are sending emails to czajkowski and she'll put it together (some of the feedback is often anonymous, else we'd just have people edit the wiki themselves)
<pleia2> also, I like wikis, but I seem to be the only one ;)
<nhaines> Wikis have their moments. ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: you have a Nexus 7 right?
<pleia2> bkerensa: no (I don't have a tablet at all)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> I just ordered Nexus 7 16GB from Walmart
<bkerensa> apparently they are the only people selling it in the City
<bkerensa> :s
<pleia2> weird
<bkerensa> and Amazon was trying to upsell by $50
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> likely because they are competing with Google
<bkerensa> pleia2: do you know any women open source groups/projects that take donations?
<pleia2> can't you just buy one from google directly?
<pleia2> http://adainitiative.org/
<darthrobot`> Title: [The Ada Initiative | Supporting women in open technology and culture]
<pleia2> they're the ones who came up with the template for the anti-harrassment policy that so many conferences use now
<pleia2> among other things
<bkerensa> pleia2: I could but I wanted one by tomorrow morning :) and Google says 3-5 days with no option for overnight
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh cool I am working on a like top 10 open source projects you should donate cash to kind of blog post
<pleia2> cool, include ada initiative for sure :) I include a donate link on my blog
<pleia2> (first time I ever have)
<bkerensa> Im also trying to drum up cash for Ubuntu, Mozilla and OSU OSL especially
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> Debian is a good one too
<pleia2> http://www.debian.org/donations
<darthrobot`> Title: [Debian -- Donations to Software in the Public Interest]
<pleia2> (they also can process donations of hardware and such)
<bkerensa> yeah I got them
<bkerensa> and FSF
<pleia2> EFF? :)
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> not open source
<bkerensa> not strictly
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> my list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231757/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<bkerensa> adding ada to it
<bkerensa> will likely drop FSF for Ada
<bkerensa> I did not include Linux Foundation because I feel of all projects and foundations Linux Foundation likely is best set to get donations on its own
<pleia2> FSF has questionable campaigns :\
<pleia2> I appreciate that they exist, just... meh
<bkerensa> pleia2: I totally agree
<bkerensa> and their uhh patron saint is a bit idk :) special in his own way
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> People think its bad with Mark... they have no idea what Ubuntu would be like under Stallman
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> unusable for real
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> pleia2: you must be excited... just weeks till Africa
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> yeah, under 2 weeks now :)
<pleia2> and met my chipin goal today, so I have my expenses pretty much covered (well, not my unpaid time off, but direct out of pocket things)
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> I have been considering going down to South America to meet with LoCo's
<bkerensa> maybe Brazil
<bkerensa> I have a friend from college who lives there
<pleia2> they speak the wrong language there
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> Hmm?
<bkerensa> Portuguese
<pleia2> yeah, not spanish
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> well yeah :)
<pleia2> complicates the SA trip by throwing in another language
<bkerensa> well so my cousin was just down there she said most people speak decent amount of english
<pleia2> I'd like to visit Peru sometime, told Jose and his dad that they can hook me up
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> They have one of the most remote places on earth in Peru
<pleia2> there are many awesome things in Peru
<bkerensa> La Rinconada, Peru
<bkerensa> the highest city in the world
<bkerensa> 17,000 ft above sea level
<pleia2> I want to go to machu picchu :)
<bkerensa> Apparently La Rinconada takes days to reach via jeep on dangerous mountain roads and you get altitude sickness the whole way
<bkerensa> sounds like a bucket of win
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I might skip that
<bkerensa> so it has 30k people
<bkerensa> but mostly poor people who move there to work in the mines for free
<bkerensa> they make a deal to work for some gold now and then
<pleia2> it turns out that I'm quite happy to do the tourist thing in most places, life is short
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> not quite sure what I'll do with my extra day in copenhagen, technically I'm staying an extra day to hang out with the xubuntu people, but I think I'll drag them all around touristing
<bkerensa> indeed life is short
<bkerensa> pleia2: we should do a community marathon for charity
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> could raise money for ADA
<bkerensa> and mozilla
<bkerensa> and debian
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> how? we already work 24 hours a day!
<pleia2> ;)
<bkerensa> pretty much.... im sure since I dont have dreams when I do have downtime my mind is computing the next days tasks
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> haha
<bkerensa> so randall ross lives north of me... for some reason I thought he lived in Toronto
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> I might have to go visit his loco
<pleia2> yeah, vancouver
<bkerensa> Its only like 4 hours to vancouver from here
<bkerensa> my neighbor is canadian :D and from vancouver
<pleia2> I was in their airport once
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> Randall Ross is not on irc much
<pleia2> they have US customs there, it was annoying :)
<bkerensa> at the airport?
<bkerensa> Weird
<pleia2> no, he's not really an IRC person (he tried for a while)
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> I went to mexico once
<bkerensa> and walked in and out
<bkerensa> not asked one thing
<pleia2> they do the same in Ireland, I didn't expect it though
<bkerensa> no id required nothing
<pleia2> heh
<bkerensa> I went and shopped and had a backpack but nothing
<pleia2> you have a promising career prospect as a drug mule
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> blanket mule
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I bought four hand made mexican blanks for like $5
<bkerensa> and turtles made out of walnut shells :D
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: if Ubuntu Cali needs a cloud instance or anything let me know
<bkerensa> Softlayer gave us a $250/mo credit
<pleia2> thanks, we're using a linode that was donated at the moment
<bkerensa> I setup people.ubuntu-oregon.org last night
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ZNC, Webspace for Presentations and Shell for Juju Demos etc
<philballew> Happy Friday everyone
<pleia2> hey philballew
<philballew> howdy pleia2 how's everything up north?
<pleia2> foggy
<pleia2> how're things down there?
<philballew> 75 degrees with sun. Ive never really liked beach weather. But attempting to pass school this year.
<philballew> So I quit my job yesterday. Always a good feeling... till I need money.
<pleia2> good for you :)
<philballew> I was doing linux work till three weeks ago till they switched me to the "Windows desktop deployment team"
<philballew> I did not feel right with doing that...
<pleia2> ew
<akk> Good for you. What a drag!
<philballew> yeah, I did learn about windows 7 though. Its better then xp with how it runs.
<philballew> but that is not saying windows 7 is good, just that its better then xp.
<akk> Seems weird that they'd switch a linux person to windows deployment if they have linux work available.
<philballew> true, they must have had a more pressing need for windows desktops here. Its a new school year so teachers need them.
<philballew> The problem with windows is you cant script as many tasks so i was having to do "post install jobs" of just clicking and un checking boxes.
<akk> yuck!
<philballew> Windows has taken so much stuff away with limiting the command line that you can not do as much as youd like, even with power shell, i still does not give you any access to the backend of gui programs.
<philballew> *i
<philballew> *it
 * philballew had a crumb stuck under the "t" key
<philballew> so pleia2 if you could maybe in the next couple weeks just shoot me an email of everything I can do for the loco when your gone vagabonding and stuff I can do them all to the best of my ability.
<pleia2> philballew: running the leadership election is the big one
<bkerensa> pretty cool article I found on the webz
<bkerensa> http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/09/meet-the-ubuntu-women.php
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meet The Ubuntu Women - They're More Involved Than You Think]
<pleia2> yeah, I am famous now
<bkerensa> psh you were famous before we all know it
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/HdNi0.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [773821]
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> shirts?
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> 40
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ah yes, I saw on your social media x100 ;)
<bkerensa> well technically 43 :D
<bkerensa> one perk of being team lead is I get 3 :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: if you ever are in this area http://www.olivepit.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Home Page]
<bkerensa> amazing olives
<pleia2> I don't like olives :)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> well they have other things too
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> (I tried, my ex-husband is italian, it drove him batty)
<bkerensa> pleia2: you have mosquito net?
<pleia2> the ghanaians we talked to laughed about the mosquito nets and told us they were good for catching fish
<pleia2> so we figure we'll buy them there if we actually need them
<bkerensa> pleia2: will you have connectivity?
<pleia2> we're still working out lodging details, should have at least some
<bkerensa> pleia2: huh if I was in California I would loan you my goalzero
<pleia2> I bought a purification+filter water bottle
<bkerensa> ahh I have one of those too
<bkerensa> well I have a tube
<bkerensa> and http://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/79/Guide-10-Plus-Adventure-Kit/1:4/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Guide 10 Adventure Kit - Goal Zero | Portable Solar Power]
<bkerensa> I have a special prototype new version of that ^
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> I've used solar powered chargers before, they all are awful and useless :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh wow Google has added phones to Google Maps
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> you can see where cell phones are
<bkerensa> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=at%26t+store+near+central+park&ie=UTF-8&ei=GBxmUPvkCcXCswa6uYCoCg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg
<darthrobot`> Title: [at&t store near central park - Google Maps]
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> the small red dots
<pleia2> hehe, neat
<pleia2> hm, I don't see
<pleia2> all I see are AT&T stores
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/112648813199640203443/posts/csfxPbY3Ba6
<darthrobot`> Title: [Jan Wildeboer - Google+ - Dear Google - are all these red dots really what I suspect?…]
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> red hat guy found it
<bkerensa> I set thousands of very small red dots
<pleia2> all I see are stores and authorized resellers
<pleia2> no thousands of small red dots from here
<pleia2> the small dots I do see can be zoomed in and they pop up with the store details
<pleia2> what does "more info" show for you?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-29
<bkerensa> pleia2: now they are popping up they didnt before but yeah thats what it appears to be
 * bkerensa shakes fist at Red Hat guy
<bkerensa> pleia2: no no
<bkerensa> I was write
<bkerensa> its phones
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/100786285616685268636/posts
<darthrobot`> Title: [Selina Elizabeth Kyle - Google+]
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> thats what I see
<pleia2> ah, weird
<bkerensa> pleia2: it is gone now which is why when I click it only shows stores
<bkerensa> but like when I zoomed out over NYC and even SF/PDX
<bkerensa> I saw a mass of dots
<bkerensa> and I know portland doesnt have that many ATT stores
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> I was really suprised at how annoying and unusable the Unity Shopping Lens made my dash on actual hardware.
<nhaines> I am also really annoyed that webapp integration doesn't appear to work.
<nhaines> Which is too bad, because the Amazon integration (especially the "manage my Kindle" quicklist entry) seemed intriguing.
<nhaines> Also all my webmail and streaming media.
<bkerensa> nhaines: the unity shopping lens imo appears to violate the Amazon Product Search API Terms of Service
<bkerensa> https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/advertising/api/detail/agreement.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Product Advertising API]
<bkerensa> Im not a lawyer of course though so take it with a grain of salt
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> but also one interesting thing is the license says it cannot be used on TV, Phones or Tablets
<bkerensa> so if Ubuntu TV, Phone or Tablet ever become a reality the lens could not be active on those devices
<nhaines> The page never mentions the word "tablet", and of course this assumes that Canonical didn't talk to Amazon which I think is unlikely.
<nhaines> How exactly does the shopping lens violate the TOS?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-30
<dragon> jyo: pingy
<bkerensa> nhaines: Because 1. it does not display a clear statement (Section 4. (q)) on the application indicating that the results provided are copyright Amazon 2. The TOS requires compliance with privacy laws and others (Section 8) in all countries the application is under jurisdiction  and right now there is not even a privacy policy  3.  Section 4. (e) prohibits display of results without written consent on Phones, TV's or mobile device (tablet
<bkerensa> s etc)
<bkerensa> nhaines: and as of right now Canonical has not talked to Amazon
<bkerensa> I spoke with their General Counsel last week to raise the privacy issue and they had not even been ever briefed by the Unity team on the shopping lens
<bkerensa> which is why a privacy policy covering the shopping lens does not exist... even though sabdfl on his blog said one was available
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-23
 * grantbow waves
<pleia2> o/
 * philipballew gives grantbow a big hug
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep 23 02:00:34 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair philipballew grantbow
<darthrobot> Current chairs: grantbow philipballew pleia2
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<eps> o/
<grantbow> \o
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13September22
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13September22 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> hey, we have agenda items!
<pleia2> #topic 13.10 release events
<pleia2> we have none yet :\ but I hope to get details together for something in SF soon
 * philipballew has none planned for the south so cal area.
<philipballew> We will not have cd's again as they are for lts's also
<pleia2> philipballew: maybe just an extended ubuntu hour?
<philipballew> pleia2, Yeas, We did not have one this month because SFD was the event, but I will do an extended one probably, or just rename the ubuntu meetup.
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> my ubuntu hours run about 2 hours anyway
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> #topic SCALE CFP Opened
<pleia2> philipballew: yay! have #link?
 * philipballew grabs link
<pleia2> I might owe richard an email re: ubucon
<eps> Supposedly registration was supposed to open today (it didn't happen).
<philipballew> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/cfp/
<darthrobot> Title: [Call for Papers | SCALE 12x]
<pleia2> \o/
<philipballew> pleia2, I and Richard have been in communication for Ubucon.
<pleia2> and we'll have a booth this year again
<pleia2> philipballew: oh good, I said I'd help with the site and things but then I fear I disappeared, or maybe he was supposed to follow up :) I forget
<pleia2> I am still willing to help though
<philipballew> He seems to have it down, and I offered my help to anything he needs. I bet he knows you are willing.
<pleia2> ok, thanks
<pleia2> #topic any other business
<pleia2> the SFD event for SFSU was moved, it's now this week, on thursday: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/USA/CA/San%20Francisco/San%20Francisco%20State%20University
<darthrobot> Title: [2013/USA/CA/San Francisco/San Francisco State University - Software Freedom Day Wiki]
<pleia2> I think that's all I've got
<philipballew> Hope the event is good there. The event I went to was nice, and I was able to hand out abot 50 lanyards and gave away 5 copies of the Ubuntu Server Book that just came out.
<grantbow> kallecarl mentioned in this channel on the 16th that QT Developer Days is at the SF Aiport Marriott Nov 6-8 http://www.qtdeveloperdays.com/northamerica
<darthrobot> Title: [Qt Developer Days 2013 North America | Qt Developer Days]
<grantbow> Airport
<pleia2> philipballew: oh yes, any pictures?
<pleia2> reminds me, I should follow up to see where our copy of the server book ended up, never heard back from the publisher
<philipballew> pleia2, should be by the end of tomorrow. I need to go in and edit a few. Also, i am friends with the person giving the book away. If you want, i can call her.
<philipballew> I will put out a plog of the event I went to on Tuesday proably.
<grantbow> nice
<pleia2> philipballew: heather?
<philipballew> pleia2, yes, she is the one who sent me the books.
<pleia2> yeah, I know her, I just need to reach out again :)
<philipballew> pleia2, alright. I know you do a lot so just offered to help.
<pleia2> always appreciated!
 * pleia2 looks forward to blog post
<pleia2> anyone else have anything?
<philipballew> https://twitter.com/zoftweb/status/381245415716163584/photo/1
<darthrobot> Title: [Twitter / zoftweb: #devfestsfd2013 http://t.co/8G84jCUSYb]
<philipballew> picture from the event
 * philipballew grabbed it from head of events twitter
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> I think we are all done here
<pleia2> broder, Gareth, anything to add before I finish this meeting? :)
<pleia2> scale4ever
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 23 02:18:43 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-09-23-02.00.moin.txt
<grantbow> thanks pleia2
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> yeah, I need to blog about the event, but I am really bad at blogging...
<philipballew> kinda a problem.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I make it look easy, it's not, even for me, much discipline required
<pleia2> like right now I don't wanna write about the tripleo sprint I was at last week, I am tired and want to watch tv :)
<pleia2> alas! I will
<philipballew> I have too much college to attend that blog's get put on the backburner way too often. Also Breaking Bad will be a priority tonight. You go to a new Open Stack event every week.
<pleia2> hosted one today too
<pleia2> I r teh exhausted
<pleia2> it was awesome though :)
<pleia2> don't think I'll be walking for the next 2 days though, my poor sprained ankle
<pleia2> hooray for advil
<eps> re 13.10, will something like this work: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BAURXIG ?
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Safari Glow In Dark Salamander: Toys & Games]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: October 6th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-24
<raevol> nvidia to provide docs to noveau
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-26
<kdub> philipballew, thinking of submitting a mir paper to scale 12x
<philipballew> kdub, That sound like a good idea. Someone has to help people understand what Mir actually is instead of people getting mad at something they do not know about.
<kdub> philipballew, yeah, i'm expecting a few tomatoes ;)
<philipballew> kdub, yeah, it happens to the best of projects.
<pleia2> tedg did a "Unity: Why does it matter?" talk at scale in 2011 (prior to default in 11.04) and there were only a few tomatoes :) mostly it was really awesome
<pleia2> much fud around changes, so having people stand up and talk about it and have q&a is muy useful
<pleia2> hey, there's even a video! http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/presentations/unity-why-does-it-matter
<darthrobot> Title: [Unity: Why does it matter? | SCALE 9x - 2011 Southern California Linux Expo]
<pleia2> "This webpage is not available"
<pleia2> or not
<philipballew> pleia2, Sometimes asking question about the project that can be harsh are good if it is an intelligent question without any fallacies and anything rude. I have seen a few where the person attacks the speaker and not the project.
<philipballew> pleia2, When anything with SCALE goes bad, I usually blame larry. :)
<raevol> philipballew: pm
<philipballew> pleia2, bad time to be a baseball fan in the city I see. Even so close to your part of town.
<pleia2> philipballew: it's ok, good times across the bay :)
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, just don't get shot to! But yeah, the A's are doing good. I bet Mark and his gma are pretty thrilled.
<pleia2> I'm sure
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-27
<snayth> Any suggestions on a distro that is best suited to run VirtualBox but you could also watch an occasional Netflix movie or youtube.  Hardware is: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz ~ 8GB's ram, ~ 1TB Sata drive ? ? ?
<raevol> quick
<raevol> how do i duplicate 3 lines in vum
<raevol> vim*
<raevol> like :t. but 3 lines instead of 1
<raevol> answer is 3yy then p
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-22
<nhaines> Meetings?
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep 22 02:03:09 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<nhaines> I'm mostly just keeping an eye on it.  :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14September21
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14September21 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> agenda, empty ;)
<pleia2> SFSU had a software freedom day event on Thursday, some pictures: https://twitter.com/SFStateCommons/status/512658985002881024
<darthrobot> Title: [Commons at SF State on Twitter: "Software Freedom Day 2014 at #SFSU. http://t.co/YSrcTchYa0"]
<pleia2> a sharp eye will notice some Ubuntu DVDs ;)
<pleia2> I think we found out a bit too late for any team members to head over, I gave Sameer the disks last month
<nhaines> I wasn't aware that OpenDisc was still a thing.
<pleia2> jyo has reached out to at least one possible venue for SF 14.10 release, so that's chugging along
<pleia2> (I'll be out of town)
<pleia2> I think that's all I had
<nhaines> OCLUG might be doing an installfest in December.  They had some scheduling issues with their venue and want to reschedule presentations before then--installfests take up their entire meeting time.  :)
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> I'm also trying to convince some of them to help out with the Ubuntu booth.
<pleia2> at scale?
<nhaines> That'd be the the booth at SCALE.
<nhaines> Yep.
<pleia2> call for papers for scale is open now: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/cfp
<darthrobot> Title: [Call for Papers | SCALE 13x]
<nhaines> I'd like to organize the SCALE booth this year.
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I'm not sure if I'll be going
<nhaines> Aww.  But I need you, Phillip, and José to sign my Ubuntu book so that it can go on ebay^W^W^W^Whas more sentimental value to me.
<pleia2> haha
<DonkeyHotei> i finally upgraded my main machine from precise to trusty, and the hiccups are really annoying me
<pleia2> anything else team wise before we wrap up?
<DonkeyHotei> will there be conference packs for scale?
<pleia2> we'll request the standard one from Canonical
<nhaines> I don't have anything else.  Other than that I'm going to try to put together a talk for SCALE.
<nhaines> Nothing like a chance to push my book.  ;)
<pleia2> \o/
<DonkeyHotei> at this point i don't expect to be able to afford parking let alone accommodations
<nhaines> Also, I'm going to try to get extra discs for SCALE.
<pleia2> good idea
<nhaines> It's huge.  I think we can sneak in a community reimbursement request.
<pleia2> I'll make sure some copies of The Ubuntu Book make it down, will send them down with someone if I don't go
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> (Also maybe a Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu... well, I can *ask*)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I hear getting them in the US won't be simple
<pleia2> alas
<DonkeyHotei> what's a meizu?
<pleia2> a phone
<nhaines> I heard it'd was just an online order like anything else.
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<pleia2> that would be nice
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: phone manufacturer.  Along with BQ Reader, the first two commercial Ubuntu phone partnerse.
<nhaines> We'll see.  MX4 Ubuntu preorders start on Thursday and phones ship in December.
 * pleia2 nods
<DonkeyHotei> i'd want a phone with a physical keyboard AND a physical dialpad
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: there are tons.
<pleia2> ok, thanks for coming nhaines and DonkeyHotei :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 22 02:18:16 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-09-22-02.03.moin.txt
<DonkeyHotei> i've never heard of even one
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> puppetconf festivities begin tonight, oof
<pleia2> I should probably get dressed and be social
<nhaines> The price we pay for fame.  :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> considering become a recluse
<nhaines> You do save on gas.  And coats.
<pleia2> might add an aire of mystery
<akk> You get invited to far fewer events that way, though.
<pleia2> that's the point! :)
<pleia2> ok, time to find food before socialness
<nhaines> Enjoy!  I recommend heavy, fried foods.
<rww> o/
<nhaines> All the better to excuse yourself from socialness later when you feel tired.
 * nhaines also just recommends the occasional heavy, fried food on general principle.
<DonkeyHotei> i use food to remove myself from socialness altogether
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: October 4th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
 * ianorlin forgot about meeting :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-23
<snowcatman> Hello?
<snowcatman> Hello. i have been trying to learn more about ubuntu. i am new/learning how to set up a server for my media collection. i work better with a gui. i have taken a headless old dell and am learning on it. i have added webmin and ssh and apache2 as well as some dependancies. i am looking for a simple interface like a webgui to move my files around and am wanting to stream my movie/music and
<snowcatman> photo collections. i feel like i am in over my head. i think i need a chouch of some sort. thank you for any help in advance. again thank you.
<MarkDude> snowcatman, using Plex?
<snowcatman> i am not fumilier with that name. how do i find out?
<snowcatman> MarkDude i need to run an erran brb. will you be online in a hour less 30minutes?
<snowcatman> this plex looks promissing. see if i can install it...
<MarkDude> snowcatman, if you have issues- a smart person gave a guide to it-altho I can find it
<snowcatman> been looking at a few guides to se what i know i can do if it can be done by me. lol. i am dos windows user and am learing these new commands and what they mean still.  mean while still googling and such. again thank you. :-)
<snowcatman> ok. this permisions thing is getting in my way.. in webmin and ftp i can't seem to tranfer a file to the server. i am geting errors like ftp= permition denied and webmin = Error - perl execution fail when it comes to opening a file gui window to point to a directory.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-24
<snowcatman> i wished i was a seasoned ubuntu user. this box i have does not have a gui desktop of sorts. just command line. and gui threw the browser. my issue is plex does not see the files i put in the home directory. and the directory i had for the plex i could not put files. for some reason that directory has write protect. so i moved plex directory to my home directory were my files are. i just
<snowcatman> dont know how to set those permisions so i could get things working.
<snowcatman> is there a web-gui for ubuntu headly server for chmon folder and file permitions
<snowcatman> headly = headless
<snowcatman> ugh found it. its ntfs and i guess i have to change my ntfs mount to allow chmod and chown, dont' know haow to do it but google is being my friend. :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-25
<OERIAS> Hello. Anyone know the next local meeting date in the L.A  metropolitan area?
<nhaines> OERIAS: we don't have local meetings.  We have statewide meetings every two weeks right in here.
<OERIAS> at berkeley?
<nhaines> No, in IRC, right here in this channel.
<nhaines> I think the next event actually planned is the Southern California Linux Expo (SCALE) at the Hilton LAX at the end of February.
<OERIAS> Ah neat!
<nhaines> As a group we're focused on Ubuntu advocacy, so we don't have real-life meetings.  But we do help others out with theirs sometimes.
<nhaines> I'm speaking at the Los Angeles Computer Society some time next year... January is looking plausible.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-26
<Roguehorse> :-)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: heya.  :)
 * nhaines is enjoying some miso soup and a cold salad.
<nhaines> At least I don't have to worry about my sushi getting cold while I eat the appetizer.
<ianorlin> wow my internet got really slow
<ianorlin> good tihng irc still works
<Roguehorse> I'm cruzing through the LinkedIN forums
 * ianorlin doesn't like linkedin
<Roguehorse> I don't think it's too bad - better than FB
<Roguehorse> but I do prefer IRC or mailing lists
<Roguehorse> hey, so explain to me bash or dash?
<Roguehorse> I got the bash update last night that fixed the bug but someone said Ubuntu and derivs didn't need to worry since default is dash and not bash
<nhaines> Funny, someone on LinkedIn just asked me about that, and I replied.  ;)
<Roguehorse> LOL! brb
<nhaines> Anyway, whoever said that is wrong.
 * ianorlin prefers irc to both
<Roguehorse> I wondered because all the info pages online say bash is the default but then I run ls and get the linking to dash so I got really confused
<nhaines> The default is bash, but /bin/sh is only the "default" shell for legacy scripts.
<nhaines> Well, anything that doesn't *need* bash specifically, anyway.
<Roguehorse> so everything goes through bash unless it's an old script that points to /bin/sh?
<nhaines> Yup.  Although a lot of startup scripts and other things use /bin/sh.
<nhaines> Anything you're doing interactively is through bash unless you did something to change it, though.  ;)
<Roguehorse> Got it. I was reading all these people bickering on other lists about the specifics between dash, bash, cgi and web-facing vulnerability
<nhaines> Yeah, any web script using /bin/sh is set.
<Roguehorse> I thnk they should cut they guy who found ita check for finding a bug that been around for 2-1/2 decades ;-)
<nhaines> Or, anyone who applied yesterday's and todays updates is also all set.
<nhaines> Heh, well, it's happened before.  :)
<Roguehorse> I try to pass examples along like this to people who are just learning how to write programs and get frustrated with having bugs in their first 1 or 2 programs
<Roguehorse> it's normal and bugs get found all the time, even from the best programmers decades later
<nhaines> "LOL guys, remember that time every Linux distro ever was vulnerable for 25 years?"
<nhaines> Well, the key lesson is that it was found and fixed immediately, pretty much everywhere, because bash is Free Software.
<Roguehorse> ;-P
<Roguehorse> and fixed FAST I must say, it was pretty amazing I think
<nhaines> Well, they don't make the announcements until after the fix is ready.
<nhaines> But no hoping a software vendor might care enough to fix it, no waiting for Patch Tuesday.  Everyone collaborates and coordinates a fix across hundreds of thousands of machines.
<Roguehorse> oooh :-o
<nhaines> But yeah, Red Hat, Novell, Canonical, IBM, Microsoft, they all coordinate responses to these security things.
<Roguehorse> Yeah, but no ones going to pay attention to that - they're just going to remember the 26 year vulnerability
<nhaines> Those aren't the people who matter.  :)
<Roguehorse> I like the way you think :-)
<Roguehorse> I had a VP tell me I should be learning Python instead of Perl - sort of
<nhaines> I mean, the OpenSSH thing three years back was pretty crazy.  But that got fixed very quick.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: he's right.
<Roguehorse> shit
<Roguehorse> OMG! Heartbleed has caused a whirlwind of changes globally
<nhaines> Python is like executable pseudocode.  It's amazing.  http://xkcd.com/353/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Python]
<Roguehorse> I've fiddled with it (and Ruby too)
<ianorlin> I like that python has ** for exponentiation
<nhaines> from __future__ import braces
<Roguehorse> nhaines: have you done any Perl?
<nhaines> Well I did sneeze while typing once.  It looked very much like perl.
<Roguehorse> https://xkcd.com/208/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Regular Expressions]
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<ianorlin> grep ^<\
<ianorlin> yay new commit to dependsdiff
<nhaines> "Some people, when confronted with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular expressions.' Now they have two problems." --Jamie Zawinski
<Roguehorse> Ah! https://xkcd.com/1171/
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Perl Problems]
<nhaines> LOL
<Roguehorse> I'll admit it can get pretty weird
<Roguehorse> but I'd rather write Perl than Java
<Roguehorse> You "really" think Python is more marketable these days?
<ianorlin> If everyone has an integer number of problems n and then using regular expressions causes them to have n+1 one problems and always use regular expressions any number greater of n problems would be ture if using regular expressions caused n+1 problems
<nhaines> I think python is extremely powerful and expressive and lets you get things done that work the first or second time.
<Roguehorse> Hmm
<nhaines> Also when I emailed Guido van Rossum and thanked him for making programming fun again, he emailed me back with a short note 20 minutes later which was amazeballs.
<Roguehorse> You're BS'ing
<nhaines> Nope.  I was pretty pleased.
<Roguehorse> That's cool ;-)
<Roguehorse> It's interesting how a person can tell what a predominant programming language is by the number of books on the subject
<nhaines> Ooh, if I had known about this when I worked at Western Digital I would have printed it and placed it on all of the level 2 techs' desks:  http://www.jwz.org/doc/backups.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Backups]
<Roguehorse> freakin' Google Apps in Python http://it-ebooks.info/book/150/
<darthrobot> Title: [Using Google App Engine - Free Download eBook - pdf]
<Roguehorse> :-D that link was good! I have to save that.
<Roguehorse> To be honest I've never understood why someone would RAID a desktop and not have some sort of backup/archive
<nhaines> Roguehorse: because people thing RAID is a backup.
<Roguehorse> and this whole time I just thought I wasn't "getting" it ;-)
<nhaines> I had the conversation over and over and over again on the phones with customers.  :)
<Roguehorse> and I bet they all told you that you don't know what you're talking about, right?
<Roguehorse> because if a person runs a couple of Raptors on RAID then that *is* their backup - right?
<Roguehorse> Yay! \o/ I have Don Marti as a connection on LinkedIN  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Marti
<darthrobot> Title: [Don Marti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<Roguehorse> =)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-27
<OERIAS> Shalom Roguehorse
<Roguehorse> What up?
<Roguehorse> funny, I think it was 1989 the last time I had someone greet me with "shalom" =)
<Roguehorse> I was doing a lot of work for Texas Instruments at a company called Olin Interconnect Technologies - basically integrated circuit manufacturing
<Roguehorse> much of that work all went overseas by the mid 90's
<Troy> I am hosting a Linux User Group in Camarillo CA, and am trying to get more people to come. It will be at the Camarillo Library from 2:00 till 4:30ish. Anybody want to come?
<pleia2> a bit too far for me, but we do have several members from near LA so you're welcome to post to our mailing list ubuntu-us-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<Troy> OK.
<Troy> Is that Gareth Greenway on the chat???
<pleia2> yes, his nickname is Gareth :)
<Troy> Oh wow....
<Troy> I am sorry. I am a Linux freak
<pleia2> welcome to the club!
<Troy> Thnks
<Troy> I am trying hard at 2:00 to get as many Linux folks as possible to The Camarillo Library for a LUG meeting(Where anybody rarely comes.... ;-(. )
<pleia2> well, you're always welcome to mail our list, but doing it a bit earlier always helps :) people probably already have plans for this afternoon
<pleia2> we also have several folks on the list who can do Ubuntu presentations, I know nhaines is somewhere down that way and he's a great presenter
<Troy> yeah.
<Troy> Oh well.
<Troy> I just have to be the host for two weeks
<Troy> so just thought i might try...
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> By "somewhere nearby" pleia2 means 103 miles southwest.  :)
<Troy> oh....wow.
<Troy> well I used to live about 700 miles from where I leave now (*MUMBLE*)
<pleia2> nhaines: *waves hands* LA has giant suburbs
<nhaines> Hahaha, I'm in south Orange County.  :)
<Troy> Oh, OK.
<Troy> Not tooo far.
<nhaines> It is if you have to travel through LA!
<pleia2> nhaines: you'll have to keep them in mind for your book tour!
<Troy> Yeah traffic.
<Troy> Did u hear about that sewer pipe that broke in LA?
<nhaines> pleia2: indeed, I was just thinking of that!
<Troy> Yup seems we all have some kind of Linux brain implant (Shawn Powers)
<Troy> So yeah.
<Troy> Know any advertising pages?
<Troy> That I could advertise the LUG?
<nhaines> I'm pretty busy for the next couple of months but I could make it out there if you need a presenter in January or February, probably.  :)
<Troy> Oh that would be great! Just contact me then at troysweeney@programmer.net
<nhaines> For the LUG, use Meetup, and use Craigslist.  Those are two places to start.  Try Reddit if there's a local subreddit.
<nhaines> Sure, I'm nhaines (at) ubuntu.com.
<Troy> ok
<Troy> that is your email?
<nhaines> Yup.
<Troy> Ok.
<Troy> Thanks a ton again.
<nhaines> No worries.  I'm going to be doing a presentation in LA in January so I might have a shiny new one by then.  :)
<Troy> ok...
<Troy> Bye.
<nhaines> Bye, and good luck!
<Troy> P.S. I saved your email address.
<nhaines> Incidentally, I could have gotten in my car and left as soon as he came in and still not arrived on time to his LUG metting.  :)
 * pleia2 wrote one more page \o/
<pleia2> which is sad, since I though I had written 3 pages but I only wrote 2
<pleia2> so... 3 pages for real!
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> I wrote 50 pages over the past three.  13 on Thursday, if you count 1/3rd of a page as page 50.
<nhaines> three weeks, not days.  :)
<pleia2> oh gosh, I almost had a heart attack
<pleia2> 3 DAYS AMAGAD, oh weeks :)
<pleia2> my editor tells me I'll get into a groove
<nhaines> Haha, that's what mine said too.
<pleia2> my hyperperfectionism at first draft is causing me problems
<pleia2> I just need to spew it all out and fix later
<nhaines> I rewrote a lot of it before turning it in. Also there were something like 35 screenshots because it's all about installing Ubuntu.  And Kubuntu.  And Xubuntu.  And...  So I detailed Ubuntu's installation and then talked about what makes each flavor cool for 3 or 4 pages.  :)
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> I love tables and figures!
<pleia2> "oh that's half a page there, winning"
<nhaines> Haha, yeah, it was kinda nice.  :)
<nhaines> I do like having the system requirements for each flavor all in one place.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> My goal for next week is to write 30 pages in two days.
<pleia2> I'm hoping my month off of traveling will help me get into the swing of things
<pleia2> of course I say that from the Sierra Nevadas, where I've technically traveled to ;)
 * pleia2 has fireplace and mountains this weekend
<nhaines> haha!
<nhaines> Basically my writing processes for this chapter: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qfDDuNWIZ5A/UW8lPe8cm6I/AAAAAAAACS8/Ma4eAhJhI_E/s1600/LastMinutePanic_CalvinHobbes.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [333786]
<pleia2> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-21
<DonkeyHotei> meeting in 105 minutes
<nhaines> I am back and did not die in the woods.
<pleia2> woo not dead
<nhandler> #nodying
<nhaines> The 9yo I was taking care of, at lunch today in Ramona as we were eating back in town: "Why don't you ever collect your resources in Clash of Clans?"
<nhaines> Me: "Because I was in the forest for 3 days without Internet.  Remember?  You were there."
<ianorlyn> argh may ahve to do something for my dad but nhaines you can lead it right
<DonkeyHotei> come back soon
<nhaines> ianorlyn: I'm still not unpacked and was about to eat, but yeah, I'll make sure it happens.
<DonkeyHotei> is there an agenda this time?
<nhaines> Doesn't seem so.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September20
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September20 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> But perhaps there's progress on the release party that can be shared for the record.  :)
<pleia2> I'll update the meetings page & header (still says july)
<pleia2> er, meetings page says sept 6th
<pleia2> header says july
<pleia2> woo, my browser no longer autocompletes on doing these
<nhandler> pleia2: Probably my fault. I had updated it for sept 6, but didn't notice the header
<pleia2> tbh I still used the MeetingChecklist page pretty much every time
<pleia2> always would forget something otherwise
<pleia2> like the topic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 20th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> speaking of which :D
 * nhandler didn't know about that page :)
<pleia2> it's linked on /Meetings because I always forgot the url
<nhaines> nhandler: thanks for doing the updates, btw!  Every little bit helps. :)
<DonkeyHotei> handled by handler
<Nairwolf> hi everyone
<pleia2> oof, there's a 15September6 and 15September06
<pleia2> the 6 is empty, so I'll delete it
<pleia2> or redirect actually
<nhaines> Canonically, should be no leading zeros.  Which is why redirects are perfect!
<pleia2> we've historically mostly used 0s
<pleia2> so, fun
<nhaines> It does make me happier.  Maybe I'll switch.
<nhandler> Meeting time
<DonkeyHotei> #endmeeting
<nhaines> Yup, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Sep 21 02:02:09 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to tonight's Ubuntu California meeting!
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<nhaines> Today's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September20
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15September20 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Who's around for the meeting?  :)
<pleia2> o/
<nhandler> o/
<nhaines> Thanks for being here!
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> First up, any new information about upcoming events?
<ianorlyn> o/
<nhandler> I have some about the release party
<DonkeyHotei> #chair ianorlyn
<nhaines> nhandler: how's that coming along?
<nhandler> Got the ok to hold it at Yelp (140 New Montgomery) on the 22nd
<nhandler> I posted a link to a google doc earlier with the information I need to provide
<nhandler> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WaPvaP4jfJBojodVMTQ8_SETXF_MMZFii2PQ0dGcIws/edit?usp=sharing
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Wily Release Party - Google Docs]
<nhandler> I've never been to an Ubuntu CA release party, so any help answering some of those questions would be appreciated
<ianorlyn> nhandler: did you update the date as it would be bad for people to want to go and still think it is on the 23rd
<nhandler> ianorlyn: Update the date where? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3203-san-francisco-wily-release-party/ is updated
<darthrobot`> Title: [San Francisco Wily Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<nhaines> Looks good.  Is there anything you need help with?
<nhandler> nhaines: Really just getting a feel for what normally happens at CA release parties / how many people typically attend (so I can answer the questions). I can guess from old blog posts, but you all probably know best
<pleia2> we had really poor attendance at the one we tried to hold at mozilla last fall, I was traveling again for that one
<pleia2> had the speaker cancel at last minute and things just didn't come together for whatever reason
<DonkeyHotei> which was the one we had at adroll?
<nhaines> Aww.
<pleia2> jyo can talk more about that one, we had some really well attended ones at Thirsty Bear, but that's when we had Jono promote them
<pleia2> I think AdRoll was the LTS one
<pleia2> Jono helped us promote that one too, and attended
<pleia2> yeah, AdRoll was for 14.04
<pleia2> that was a great release party
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=9366
<darthrobot`> Title: [San Francisco Ubuntu 14.04 Release Party – pleia2's blog]
<DonkeyHotei> yes and nhaines attended it via irc
<pleia2> (I blog because memory of a goldfish)
<nhandler> Also, I filled out the form to see about getting any goodies to give away, but still haven't heard back from Canonical
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> pleia2: can you follow up on that or would you like me to?
<pleia2> nhaines: go for it, my plate overflows
<nhaines> Ha, well, I know what that's like.  But this next week should be a little easier.
<nhandler> Thanks a lot
<nhaines> nhandler: did you email them at all?  If so, forward that to me.  If it was form only, let me know the approximate date, and I'll email Michelle at Canonical.
<nhandler> nhaines: Just the form on September 10 (so not /that/ long ago)
<nhaines> Okay, that's 6 business days.  I'll just send a polite ping.
<pleia2> yeah, release parties come up quick
<DonkeyHotei> every 6 mo
<nhaines> Let us know on the mailing list if you need any other advice.  :)
<nhaines> Any other upcoming events?
<nhandler> Will do
<pleia2> yeah, and feel free to reach out to me for specific questions, happy to do lunch :)
<pleia2> especially since it's like 1000 degrees outside, need to get out of my condo!
<DonkeyHotei> not yet upcoming, but in jan: scale
<pleia2> (I'm on the roof deck)
<pleia2> I submitted a talk to scale proper, but even if it's not accepted I'll find a way down to scale
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> It's really going to be worth it this year!  Maybe you already know why!  We can probably say why in another couple of weeks.  :)
<nhaines> Ubucon plans are underway, and while we're still in talks about the details, it might be a two-day event.  Regardless, it's going to be bigger.
<DonkeyHotei> i don't know pasadena well in the least
<pleia2> exciting!
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: the activities page will try to round that out a bit.
<nhaines> We'll also need booth volunteers, and SCALE has officially invited Ubuntu back again, so I'll be sending an email announcement out about that this week.
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> Because Richard and I are working together on Ubucon, we're going to try to see what we can do about making the booth reflect the Ubucon experience as well.
<nhaines> We'll try to have some of the Ubucon speakers at the booth to answer questions at scheduled times, and there's some other stuff I'm planning that I need to finalize first.
<pleia2> that sounds great
<nhandler> I'm hoping to make it down, and if I do, I'm totally up for volunteering in whatever capacity is needed
<nhaines> Oh, and just for the record--SCALE is at the end of January this year because of the new venue.  Back to February in 2017.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Sounds exciting so far.  :)
<pleia2> nhandler: have you been to one before?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> it's one of my favorites conference-wise :)
<nhaines> nhandler: you'll love it, because it's the best of a trade show with the energy of an enthusiast convention.
<nhandler> Nope, never been to SCALE before
<ianorlyn> yeah it is awesome
<nhandler> Can't wait :)
<pleia2> I'll be out of town again for the 2nd Wednesday in October and November when we usually do Ubuntu Hours in SF, I'll email the usual suspects to see if someone else wants to host
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not sure i even have the patience for trade shows anymore. the last scale wore me out pretty badly
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: I've had to cut back on what I do, I was up to something like 3 talks and booth duty at my last scale and my grandmother had just died x_x
<nhaines> It can be a lot of work.  In that case, it's best to only volunteer for one day.  Ubuntu will be there all four days so there are plenty of chances. You can do one day, every other day, whatever works!
<pleia2> nhaines: ++
<ianorlyn> hmm booth is a bit too busy for me a lot of the time
<pleia2> I tend to booth for my employer these days though
<DonkeyHotei> if i go again i may very well not even attend all 4 days
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: good plan
<pleia2> I don't have any other announcementy things
<nhaines> Okay, hoepfully someone steps up--I know the Ubuntu Hour is really great.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda items
<nhaines> There are no items on the agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> So, there's a bit brewing for October and January.  Is there anything else before we wrap this meeting up?
<nhandler> Nothing from me
<pleia2> I'm all set, thanks nhaines
 * ianorlyn has nothing more
<nhaines> Okay, thanks once again for nhandler and pleia2 for helping out with the wiki this last week.  It's through stepping up and doing things that need done that Ubuntu and Free Software in general gets better.  :)
<nhaines> The next meeting is scheduled for October 4th.  Same bat time, same bat channel.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Sep 21 02:32:05 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-09-21-02.02.moin.txt
<nhandler> Thanks for chairing, nhaines
<pleia2> nhandler: yelp at night! https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/21397311720/in/dateposted-public/
<darthrobot`> Title: [So nice to see this beautiful building occupied, having dinner downstairs in a bit | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> (we have dinner reservations at Mourad tonight)
<nhaines> nhandler: yw  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-27
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG - noon - 3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-29
<kdub> hmm, xchat has become hexchat in yakkety
<dax> kdub: 15:33 < ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<kdub> hmm, yeah, the more you know
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-02
<pleia2> won't be able to make the meeting tonight, rosh hashanah begins this evening so we'll be out doing that
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-25
<nhaines> I am in New York working on Ubuntu.  :)
<pleia2> please send my regards :)
<nhaines> pleia2: will do!  :)  It's pretty nice, 200 people working together on various things to make 18.04 better.
<nhaines> I'm currently proofreading community documentation.  :P
<pleia2> cool :)
<nhaines> It actually is pretty cool.  Discourse means wiki-like editing but Markdown formatting.  So far so good!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-26
<tonyt> where is the meeting place, on irc?
<toddc> here
<toddc> sunday
<tonyt> k
<tonyt> thought there may have been a get together in a town some place
<pleia2> tonyt: our meetup page is at https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/ (linked to ubuntu-california.org in the topic)
<darthrobot> [R: www.meetup.com] Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<pleia2> right now we regularly have meetings in Pasadena before their monthly linux users group meeting, sometimes I'll host one in San Francisco, have also had a few here and there elsewhere
<pleia2> the folks in San Diego has meetups a few times a year too
<pleia2> the Sunday evening meetings are our virtual place to meet up and sync up about events and things, since California is a big place ;)
<pleia2> the big event of the year for us is SCALE, next one coming up in March: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/16x
<darthrobot> Title: [SCALE 16x | 16x]
<pleia2> we usually get together to do an UbuCon (little Ubuntu conference), then have a booth at the main conference, that's also in Pasadena
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-27
<tonyt> pleia2 ya i found the url in the topic. cool about the actual meet up. too bad it takes place in so cal. i live in san jose
<pleia2> I did one up here in SF back in July, but I haven't been able to make time to do them regularly latley
<pleia2> and that's not exactly close to San Jose either :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-28
<nhaines> I am getting ready to give a lightning talk to 200 Canonical engineers.
<nhaines> Rethinking my title of "Canonical is destroying humanity."
<nhaines> (Just kidding!  The talk's about how we need better metadata for Ubuntu Software)  :)
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I think Canonical is trying to kill me with too much good food.
<nhaines> It's a trap to eliminate the community.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-29
<nhaines> Achievement unlocked: https://twitter.com/nhaines/status/913833591234269186
<darthrobot> [R: mobile.twitter.com] Title: [Twitter]
<nhaines> But also in important news, happy birthday pleia2!  :D
<pleia2> thank you :)
<nhaines> Good news: I have snapped jekyll and am probably about to release it.
<nhaines> Bad news: Somehow I seem to have been given the task of maintaining a jekyll snap.  :P
<pleia2> that's how it goes
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-01
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> I ended up sticking around in New York for a couple of days.  A friend had a death in the family and it was just upstate.
<nhaines> I'm nearly certainly not going to be able to make it to the meeting tonight, which is too bad because I wanted to talk about the Ubuntu Rally.
<nhaines> Can someone host the meeting in my stead?  If not, I'll cancel it, but I think we had some new people who were interested.
<nhaines> I'll check back in later today.  Have a great Sunday, everyone!  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: hugs
<pleia2> it's nice of you to stick around
<pleia2> I can chair the meeting
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, it was a fortunate stroke of timing.  I'm glad I was able to stick around, too.  And hey, I got to take a train up!
<nhaines> Thanks for doing the meeting tonight. :)
<pleia2> no problem, I'm actually home this weekend! (though I do fly out tomorrow, haha)
<nhaines> Yay!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-09-24
<nhaines> It's meeting time!
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for September 23rd!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18September23
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming events to announce?
<pleia2> nothing formal, but Partimus is working with another school (after a few years of low-income housing for adults)
<pleia2> hopefully will have something more formal event-wise we may need help with soon :)
<nhaines> Yay!  :)
<nhaines> We haven't heard back from Canonical about a machine learning event yet, so I'll be following up with them next week.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> The SCALE 17x call for papers is officiall open.  So if you'd like to talk at SCALE or UbuCon, you can submit your paper via the "Present!" link at https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/17x
<pleia2> nhaines: maybe forward the announcement to the list too and add that?
<nhaines> pleia2: good idea!  They did a much softer announcement than usual this year.  I'll do that after the meeting.
<pleia2> I got an email from info@
<nhaines> I think I did.  Usually they open up the CFP in mid-July though.
<pleia2> yeah, it did feel a bit late this year
<pleia2> Fri, Sep 14, 7:54 AM
<pleia2> ^ date of the email that's forward-able
<nhaines> Thanks!  :D
<nhaines> My email got really crazy with LoCo Council stuffs this month, so that really helps.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else new to talk about tonight?
<pleia2> we had a volunteer step up to help with social media, I intend on looping him in on accounts (should have done it a week ago, life is getting away from me)
<pleia2> I haven't done much with it since scale last year :\
<nhaines> It'll be good to see what he does with them!  I do not remember his latest IRC handle.  :)
<pleia2> me neither :)
<nhaines> Well, we'll be sure to thank him on the mailing list when that transition happens.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Okay, I suppose that probably wraps things up for tonight, then.
<pleia2> thanks for running the meeting, nhaines :)
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.  :)
<nhaines> Our next meeting will be on October 7th.  Thanks for coming!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<nhaines> So the biggest question of the month is: where's the bot?
<pleia2> hah, right
<pleia2> jtatum hasn't rejoined either (it's his bot)
<nhaines> Then maybe it's electromagnetic interference from aliens.
<pleia2> that does seem like the most likely thing
